# Gamston - Nottingham - Problems re the UNION JACK



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Did not catch the full report, but seems that the flag has been flying since the royal wedding, left up then to commemerate the death of someone! And it were intended that the flag stay up until after 11/11 BUT the Council have now say that is has to come down as SOME find it offensive!!

A councillor has threatened to resign if it is brought down!!:thumbup: Hats off to the guy!

I caught the tail end of an interview whereby a guy from the Carribean was saying how would folk feel if his flew his countries flag in the the faces of others day after day! (I have my views on this but shall keep my gob well and truell sealed!)

HAVE NOT started this thread for members to GET AT EACH OTHER because of their views! You are each entiled to those - so NO dissing of others that you don't agree with please!

BUT!! WHAT ARE YOUR VIEWS ON THIS!

and, finally if I have gotany of the above wrong please accept my apolygies!

DT


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

The day will come when anything TRUELY BRITISH wint be able to be even spoke about, i think its disgraceful that the banning of poppies, flying the flag could even be thought about, WHY suddenly this year or is it because i cant remember anything like this last year, is this the slippery slope or the thin end of the wedge. WHO exactly are we supposed to be offending.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Heres part of the story!

Row over flying of Union Jack in Gamston | This is Nottingham


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Well if the british flag is offensive to some, then those SOME shouldn't live in BRITAIN :mad2:


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Article here

In terms of my opinion I would want to see *where* the flag pole was before having a full opinion.

My parents have a family on their close that has a union jack outside their house all year and I can honestly say it has inherent undertones, whereas a union flag on a country house is quintessential.

But, I would note that the council did put it to vote and that the *majority* voted to only put the flag out on special occasions. It, to me, is frustrating when a minority decide they don't like a democratic vote so cause a stink. Not getting what you want if you are in the minority is, unfortunately, the downside of the freedom of democracy.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Its a great and fitting tribute to all the soldiers that have died and the ones still fighting and particularly fitting in nottingham for the soldier that died from there earlier this year. Ide love to speak face to face to someone thats offended by us remembering our soldiers past and present. I just find it all so sickening.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just trying to calculate how many of these I shall need:thumbup:
How far should i plant em apart

20ft FLAGPOLE, ALUMINIUM FLAG POLE WITH 2 FLAGS | eBay


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

You know DT you have my brain thinking now (oh dear )

And I was actually just wondering of all the countries in the whole world how many actually take down their flags in THEIR OWN COUNTRY because some who live there find it offensive?

Something tells me Britain maybe the only one  

If we cant even be proud of our own flag then what future does this country really have


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

grrr is this country not called england ?????? some people really do get on my wick :mad2:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Well if the british flag is offensive to some, then those SOME shouldn't live in BRITAIN :mad2:


I think it's some council idiots that decide that something might offend by someone, they have no idea who but they think that there someone out there who wont like it so they ban it.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I think it's some council idiots that decide that something might offend by someone, they have no idea who but they think that there someone out there who wont like it so they ban it.


Yeah I think they shouldn't live here either :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Heres part of the story!
> 
> Row over flying of Union Jack in Gamston | This is Nottingham


Hang on a sec - according to this link, the only reason the council don't want to fly the flag all year round is so that it doesn't lose its significance on the important, usual flag-flying days. No mention at all about it being taken down because some people might find it offensive.

So why is everyone jumping on the bandwagon and using it as an excuse for all the usual posts about us not being allowed to be British in our own country etc etc etc?

btw - * IF* the council had wanted it taken down just in case someone found it offensive - *which they haven't, according to the article* - then I would be against that. All that kind of attitude does is promote racism. The ordinary muslim/pole/ (or whatever race or religion the antis are up in arms against lately) in the street doesn't want anything like this, it's idiotic council members - but the ordinary people always take the flack.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

They must have had complaints why are we not allowed to fly our own flags? Do other countries get treated like we do? If people want to fly their flags and get offended by us flying ours theres a simple solution...jump on a plane ansi fly ur flag in your country why shpuld be bow down to all this pc shite?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*Send her victorious,

Phuq the inglorious!*


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Got to admit didn't read the link til just!

Heres another one :-

Meeting to try and resolve flag row | This is Nottingham

I must admit, I dont see why the flag cant be flown all year round, I thought it was actually tradition to fly a flag at half mast to mark remembrance?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Hang on a sec - according to this link, the only reason the council don't want to fly the flag all year round is so that it doesn't lose its significance on the important, usual flag-flying days. No mention at all about it being taken down because some people might find it offensive.
> 
> So why is everyone jumping on the bandwagon and using it as an excuse for all the usual posts about us not being allowed to be British in our own country etc etc etc?
> 
> btw - * IF* the council had wanted it taken down just in case someone found it offensive - *which they haven't, according to the article* - then I would be against that. All that kind of attitude does is promote racism. The ordinary muslim/pole/ (or whatever race or religion the antis are up in arms against lately) in the street doesn't want anything like this, it's idiotic council members - but the ordinary people always take the flack.


I'm hanging on!  THEY did interview someone on TV who WAS offended by it as it happens! Spect if anyone in the Nottm area is interested it will be on again on the late local news!

now tell me about that bandwagon - as I HADN'T noticed one one the thread! JUST folks opinions or flying the flag!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

DT said:


> I caught the tail end of an interview whereby a guy from the Carribean was saying how would folk feel if his flew his countries flag in the the faces of others day after day! (I have my views on this but shall keep my gob well and truell sealed!)


A guy from the Carribean...really? He must have been a lawyer or a surgeon then...I doubt that many ethnic groups could afford to buy a garage in that area,let alone a house. 
I can see the councils point of view with wanting to fly the flag on special days only....but this is why I agree with referenda...the locals should decide,not just a few politicians.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

poohdog said:


> A guy from the Carribean...really? He must have been a lawyer or a surgeon then...I doubt that many ethnic groups could afford to buy a garage in that area,let alone a house.
> I can see the councils point of view with wanting to fly the flag on special days only....but this is why I agree with referenda...the locals should decide,not just a few politicians.


Yes! that was right! did you see the interview? He said words to the effect of! 'would folks get sick of seeing the carribean flag if he flew that in their faces


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> I'm hanging on!  THEY did interview someone on TV who WAS offended by it as it happens! Spect if anyone in the Nottm area is interested it will be on again on the late local news!


Yes, an English man called Mr Henry had complained according to the other article postde by animalmadhouse 



DT said:


> now tell me about that bandwagon - as I HADN'T noticed one one the thread! JUST folks opinions or flying the flag!


The bandwagon I'm talking about is the "We can't be British in our own country" bandwagon - which people decided to jump on even though the whole incident has nothing to do with any race except our own. Just because people were expressing their opinons doesn't mean they weren't jumping on the bandwagon as well  I'm talking about these posts:



haeveymolly said:


> The day will come when anything TRUELY BRITISH wint be able to be even spoke about, i think its disgraceful that the banning of poppies, flying the flag could even be thought about, WHY suddenly this year or is it because i cant remember anything like this last year, is this the slippery slope or the thin end of the wedge. WHO exactly are we supposed to be offending.





Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Well if the british flag is offensive to some, then those SOME shouldn't live in BRITAIN :mad2:





hope said:


> grrr is this country not called england ?????? some people really do get on my wick :mad2:


[


harley bear said:


> They must have had complaints why are we not allowed to fly our own flags? Do other countries get treated like we do? If people want to fly their flags and get offended by us flying ours theres a simple solution...jump on a plane ansi fly ur flag in your country why shpuld be bow down to all this pc shite?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

DT said:


> Yes! that was right! did you see the interview? He said words to the effect of! 'would folks get sick of seeing the carribean flag if he flew that in their faces


Not in Kingston Jamaica ...No.

Not all immigrants have the same thoughts...just a few that wouldn't fit in to our society in a thousand years.You'll not hear comments like his from Sikhs, Chinese, or Gurkhas.

And he certainly wouldn't say that in America...not even in Harlem.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Well Im proud to be on the bandwagon every council should be proud to fly the flag in respect for the men we lost No matter what friggin colour their skin was!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Well Im proud to be on the bandwagon every council should be proud to fly the flag in respect for the men we lost No matter what friggin colour their skin was!


Think you're missing the point - the bandwagon I'm talking about is the "there's totally nothing racist about what the council are doing but I'm not going to let that stop me having a rant about other races/religions not letting us be British in our own country" bandwagon.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Think you're missing the point - the bandwagon I'm talking about is the "there's totally nothing racist about what the council are doing but I'm not going to let that stop me having a rant about other races/religions not letting us be British in our own country" bandwagon.


Do you really honestly think that there is nothing racist about what the council are doing? Maybe they are making excuses as to why they are taking ot down..i dunno but either way it should be left flying imo.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Do you really honestly think that there is nothing racist about what the council are doing? Maybe they are making excuses as to why they are taking ot down..i dunno but either way it should be left flying imo.


There is no evidence whatsoever to point to anything racist in either article - so yes I do honestly think there is nothing racist about it. If there had been even a whiff of someone from a different race or religion wanting the flag taken down; it would have been plastered all over the news articles and probably the front page of The Daily Wail as well.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Think you're missing the point - the bandwagon I'm talking about is the "there's totally nothing racist about what the council are doing but I'm not going to let that stop me having a rant about other races/religions not letting us be British in our own country" bandwagon.


well sadly! shame on me for admitting it! BUT everytime I hear ANY shame associated with flying the British flag by WHOEVER for WHATEVER reason I SHALL voice my opinions , and that will continue for as long as I have a hole in my A*se! Not offence to you NOR anyone else on the thread but thats the way I feel! As I said when I made the thread - would prefer that members did not diss other members for their views but that they stated their own views irrespective of what they may be! To my knowledge theres no law against that - YET!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Yes, an English man called Mr Henry had complained according to the other article postde by animalmadhouse
> 
> The bandwagon I'm talking about is the "We can't be British in our own country" bandwagon - which people decided to jump on even though the whole incident has nothing to do with any race except our own. Just because people were expressing their opinons doesn't mean they weren't jumping on the bandwagon as well  I'm talking about these posts:
> 
> [


Are did Mr Henry originate from the Carribaan? Or was the guy being interviewed 'another' objecter? Apolygises but I missed his name!

The bandwagon you speak of was imaginary! Just people airing their viewss of flying the union jack!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> well sadly! shame on me for admitting it! BUT everytime I hear _ANY shame associated with flying the British flag by WHOEVER for WHATEVER reason I SHALL voice my opinions _, and that will continue for as long as I have a hole in my A*se! Not offence to you NOR anyone else on the thread but thats the way I feel! As I said when I made the thread - would prefer that members did not diss other members for their views but that they stated their own views irrespective of what they may be! To my knowledge theres no law against that - YET!


And where have I said anything different? All I have pointed out is that it would be better if your opinions should be based on fact. The reason the council don't want to fly the flag has *NOTHING* to do with anyone being ashamed of it - so why make out that it has? And btw - I have just as much a right to voice my opinion as you even if my opinion is different!



DT said:


> Are did Mr Henry originate from the Carribaan? Or was the guy being interviewed 'another' objecter? Apolygises but I missed his name!
> 
> The bandwagon you speak of was imaginary! Just people airing their viewss of flying the union jack!


DT, irrespective of the fact that they were expressing their opinion the posts I quoted were all blaming people who were not british even though there is no evidence to support it. That's the bandwagon. Now, you are not a stupid person, so I can only assume that your refusal to see this stems from the same wish not to see that the whole thing has nothing to do with shame about flying the flag. (And according to you the chap from the caribbean was supporting flying the flag all the time - so he can't have been the one who complained)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

no barbed wire on the white cliffs of dover........if you dont like it....bye bye!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> no barbed wire on the white cliffs of dover........if you dont like it....bye bye!


So as the only person we actually know of who has complained is British - a Mr Henry according to the article - I presume you mean him? 

Think I'll start a thread about British people not allowing British people to have an opinon about flying their own flag in their own country :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> And where have I said anything different? All I have pointed out is that it would be better if your opinions should be based on fact. The reason the council don't want to fly the flag has *NOTHING* to do with anyone being ashamed of it - so why make out that it has? And btw - I have just as much a right to voice my opinion as you even if my opinion is different!
> 
> DT, irrespective of the fact that they were expressing their opinion the posts I quoted were all blaming people who were not british even though there is no evidence to support it. That's the bandwagon. Now, you are not a stupid person, so I can only assume that your refusal to see this stems from the same wish not to see that the whole thing has nothing to do with shame about flying the flag. (And according to you the chap from the caribbean was supporting flying the flag all the time - so he can't have been the one who complained)


There should be NO need to discuss the subject if my view! If folk want to fly the flag they fly it! 
The only reason that is it discussed it that SOME councils seem of the opinion that by doing so that some MAY (only may) be offended!

Now gorra rush! need to caclulate exactly how many flag poles I can accommodate


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> So as the only person we actually know of who has complained is British - a Mr Henry according to the article - I presume you mean him?
> 
> Think I'll start a thread about British people not allowing British people to have an opinon about flying their own flag in their own country :lol:


They can have an opinion by all means! BUT under NO circumstances should anyone be stopped from flying one!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> They can have an opinion by all means! BUT under NO circumstances should anyone be stopped from flying one!


But there are people on this thread who have said that whoever wanted the flag to be flown only on normal flag flying days should leave the country - ie they are unwilling to let poor Mr Henry have his opinion. Are you now saying they were wrong to expect him to leave the country for expressing his opinion?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> But there are people on this thread who have said that whoever wanted the flag to be flown only on normal flag flying days should leave the country - ie they are unwilling to let poor Mr Henry have his opinion. Are you now saying they were wrong to expect him to leave the country for expressing his opinion?


this is britain....if you don like seeing the british flag.......dont live here


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> But there are people on this thread who have said that whoever wanted the flag to be flown only on normal flag flying days should leave the country - ie they are unwilling to let poor Mr Henry have his opinion. Are you now saying they were wrong to expect him to leave the country for expressing his opinion?


 I suggested that folk stated their opinions and that other members never dissed em for doing so! If thats their opinion then so be it!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> this is britain....if you don like seeing the british flag.......dont live here


Eh? So because some people want to only fly the flag on special occassions they should leave the country???

Did you actually read the article? :confused1:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Eh? So because some people want to only fly the flag on special occassions they should leave the country???
> 
> Did you actually read the article? :confused1:


I actually caught the interview! and there was a little more to it then there is written on the 'this is nottingham site'

And as I said! was JUST asking opinions!

And if that is the opinion of some then thats up to them! why sould they have to explain those?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyway! news is on now! if the local news covers the interview again I shall transmit it word for word!
Anyone up for a bit of pitmans?:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Eh? So because some people want to only fly the flag on special occassions they should leave the country???
> 
> Did you actually read the article? :confused1:


i dont need to read an article..thas my opinion....whatever the circumstances,if the british flag offends you...dont live here!...the same would apply to living anywhere!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> I suggested that folk stated their opinions and that other members never dissed em for doing so! If thats their opinion then so be it!


And so far no-one has dissed anyone for having opininons about the flag - only about introducing racism into a situation where there was no racism present.

I wonder why people did that? I wonder why people jumped to the conclusion that the council was kow-towing to someone of a different race? I wonder why people chose to ignore the fact that there was nothing racist about the council's decision? I wonder why they decided they would take the opportunity to express their opinions on racist issues rather than express their opinions on whether or not the flag should be flown all the time or just on the normal flag flying days for this country?

Hmmm! Food for thought!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> i dont need to read an article..thas my opinion....whatever the circumstances,if the british flag offends you...dont live here!...the same would apply to living anywhere!


You obviously do need to read the article as it wasn't aboput taking offence at the Union Jack at all .....

Maybe then you could make an informed opinion rather than a knee jerk one


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> You obviously do need to read the article as it wasn't aboput taking offence at the Union Jack at all .....
> 
> Maybe then you could make an informed opinion rather than a knee jerk one


i made a statement in context of the thread....thats all!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> You obviously do need to read the article as it wasn't aboput taking offence at the Union Jack at all .....
> 
> Maybe then you could make an informed opinion rather than a knee jerk one


Maybe you should watch the interview!
It could be transmitted again in the next ten minutes of so!

AND! It I want to make a thread I shall! NOW! show me MY opinion - in the INITIAL post the one you have obviously read!
thats the one people were invited to state THEIR views!

And let me remind you! ANY subsequent post I have made has been done in response to others!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> i dont need to read an article..thas my opinion....whatever the circumstances,if the british flag offends you...dont live here!...the same would apply to living anywhere!


If you had read the article you would have seen it was about BRITISH people wanting the British flag to be flown in the TRADITIONAL WAY IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN FLOWN IN THIS COUNTRY - ie not every day, but to mark special days and special occasions.

Wanting to keep to our own traditions is hardly the same as being offended by the flag. Discussing whether or not it was more appropriate these days to fly the flag all the time COULD have been an interesting discussion. Shame that.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> If you had read the article you would have seen it was about BRITISH people wanting the British flag to be flown in the TRADITIONAL WAY IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN FLOWN IN THIS COUNTRY - ie not every day, but to mark special days and special occasions.
> 
> Wanting to keep to our own traditions is hardly the same as being offended by the flag. Discussing whether or not it was more appropriate these days to fly the flag all the time COULD have been an interesting discussion. Shame that.


Well if folk want to fly the flag on their own property 367 days a year then NO one should stop them!:scared:

OK this were on public land so hardly revelvant! But you know as well as I do there are and have been for some time sensitive areas and stupid rules (and I don't mean areas as in areas) relating to flying the flag!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> If you had read the article you would have seen it was about BRITISH people wanting the British flag to be flown in the TRADITIONAL WAY IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN FLOWN IN THIS COUNTRY - ie not every day, but to mark special days and special occasions.
> 
> Wanting to keep to our own traditions is hardly the same as being offended by the flag. Discussing whether or not it was more appropriate these days to fly the flag all the time COULD have been an interesting discussion. Shame that.


i responded to a post.....that it!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DT said:


> Maybe you should watch the interview!
> It could be transmitted again in the next ten minutes of so!
> 
> AND! It I want to make a thread I shall! NOW! show me MY opinion - in the INITIAL post the one you have obviously read!
> ...


I just find it laughable (& a bit sad) that immediately any thread mentions banning certain things, certain memebers can't wait to jump on the 'well if they don't like it they should b*gger off' band waggon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> I just find it laughable (& a bit sad) that immediately any thread mentions banning certain things, certain memebers can't wait to jump on the 'well if they don't like it they should b*gger off' band waggon.


perhaps certain members have heard it all before....and had enough!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> perhaps certain members have heard it all before....and had enough!


Had enough of what? Facts?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

News over!
Not aired again!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> If you had read the article you would have seen it was about BRITISH people wanting the British flag to be flown in the TRADITIONAL WAY IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN FLOWN IN THIS COUNTRY - ie not every day, but to mark special days and special occasions.
> 
> Wanting to keep to our own traditions is hardly the same as being offended by the flag. Discussing whether or not it was more appropriate these days to fly the flag all the time COULD have been an interesting discussion. Shame that.


You are right, I just found this on the British Legion website ....

According to the Brish Legion website

"The Department for Culture, Media and Sport are to carry out consultations following the publication on 3 July 2007 of the Green Paper, The Governance of Britain. The consultations concern the arrangements for flag flying from government buildings. In the meantime the Culture Secretary has decided that government buildings in England should have the freedom to fly the Union flag whenever they want until a longer-term decision is taken.

There are 18 fixed days each year on which the Union flag should be flown on command of Her Majesty on Government buildings, along with certain variable date days, these are all listed below. A Government building for this purpose is generally accepted to mean a building owned or used by the Crown and predominately occupied or used by Civil Servants or Her Majestys Armed Forces.

Individuals, local authorities and other organisations may fly the Union flag whenever they wish, subject to compliance with any local planning requirements.

The Union flag should be flown during daylight hours between 8:00am and sunset."

So prior to 2007 we only flew the flag on the set days, since then we have the freedom to fly it more often ... unless I have missed something


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Had enough of what? Facts?


people moaning about flying the flag etc.....maybe on this occasion it may not be the case.....but plenty of tims it has been....hence people jumping on it


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> OK this were on public land so hardly revelvant! But you know as well as I do there are and have been for some time sensitive areas and stupid rules (and I don't mean areas as in areas) relating to flying the flag!





albert 1970 said:


> people moaning about flying the flag etc.....maybe on this occasion it may not be the case.....but plenty of tims it has been....hence people jumping on it


It makes me wonder whether or not the other racist rants about flag flying etc have had as much truth or substance in them as this one. I think this thread is a very good example of how these rumours start - how long will the people who have not read the article and only responded to what they imagined was a racist slur on the british flag are using this very thing on other forums as an example of "yet another attack on the british in their own country"?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> It makes me wonder whether or not the other racist rants about flag flying etc have had as much truth or substance in them as this one. I think this thread is a very good example of how these rumours start - how long will the people who have not read the article and only responded to what they imagined was a racist slur on the british flag are using this very thing on other forums as an example of "yet another attack on the british in their own country"?


But the artical on the This is Nottingham website, which I quoted was only a brief outline! I would suspect they will update it tomorrow! the interview in my opinion was far more informative!
I understand that you are notts way! did you not see it?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> News over!
> Not aired again!


I'm guessing that only goes to show what a non-event this was. And as I said before, if there had been any hint of people from other cultures wanting the flag to be taken down - or even the council itelf wanting the flag taken down so as not to offend anyone from other cultures - then it would have been all over the news for days, and on the front page of the Daily Wail tomorrow.

Heh heh - mind you, it still might be on the front page of the Daily Wail - they've never been ones for allowing the mere truth to stop them from having a good old racist rant!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> But the artical on the This is Nottingham website, which I quoted was only a brief outline! I would suspect they will update it tomorrow! the interview in my opinion was far more informative!
> I understand that you are notts way! did you not see it?


No - our TV picks up signals from Humberside so our local news is all Hull and Lincolnshire with a bit of Leeds and Sheffield thrown in if anything major happens there  I've been on the radio nottingham website to see if there is anything on there, but couldn't find anything - oooo, wonder if it is on Iplayer? When did you see it today?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I'm guessing that only goes to show what a non-event this was. And as I said before, if there had been any hint of people from other cultures wanting the flag to be taken down - or even the council itelf wanting the flag taken down so as not to offend anyone from other cultures - then it would have been all over the news for days, and on the front page of the Daily Wail tomorrow.
> 
> Heh heh - mind you, it still might be on the front page of the Daily Wail - they've never been ones for allowing the mere truth to stop them from having a good old racist rant!


I acttually had the BBC news at ten on, OH watches the central news normally early evening, so I assume it was the ITV news channel that aired it earlier!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> No - our TV picks up signals from Humberside so our local news is all Hull and Lincolnshire with a bit of Leeds and Sheffield thrown in if anything major happens there  I've been on the radio nottingham website to see if there is anything on there, but couldn't find anything - oooo, wonder if it is on Iplayer? When did you see it today?


would have been the 6pm cental news - the one OH watches, I only caught part of it, I am normally doing the evening meal then so don't generally listen to the news until ten on BBC


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> would have been the 6pm cental news - the one OH watches, I only caught part of it, I am normally doing the evening meal then so don't generally listen to the news until ten on BBC


can't find it


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> It makes me wonder whether or not the other racist rants about flag flying etc have had as much truth or substance in them as this one. I think this thread is a very good example of how these rumours start - how long will the people who have not read the article and only responded to what they imagined was a racist slur on the british flag are using this very thing on other forums as an example of "yet another attack on the british in their own country"?


what racist rants..you us the word other....i hope your not insinating my post is racist!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> what racist rants..you us the word other....i hope your not insinating my post is racist!


There have been racist rants on this thread - unnecessary racist rants because the subject in question had nothing to do with racism. Until I posted (and then subsequently others after me) anyone just reading the posts and not the article would have thought that Gamston Council was trying to appease a minority race instead of the british - as you did youself 

Now, as to your own posts - well, you tell me. Is it racist to jump to conclusions that an article about british people wanting the flag to be flown only on traditional days is actually about people of other races not respecting the british flag? Is it racist to suggest that anyone who wants to voice an opinion about the flag that doesn't agree with yours has to leave the country? (I want to put a shrugging smiley here - why haven't we got one?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> There have been racist rants on this thread - unnecessary racist rants because the subject in question had nothing to do with racism. Until I posted (and then subsequently others after me) anyone just reading the posts and not the article would have thought that Gamston Council was trying to appease a minority race instead of the british - as you did youself
> 
> Now, as to your own posts - well, you tell me. Is it racist to jump to conclusions that an article about british people wanting the flag to be flown only on traditional days is actually about people of other races not respecting the british flag? Is it racist to suggest that anyone who wants to voice an opinion about the flag that doesn't agree with yours has to leave the country? (I want to put a shrugging smiley here - why haven't we got one?)


ive never mentioned people fom other races...i made a statement....you are the one guilty of reading things into it......if id said what you just said to me...id no doubt be reading a pm from a mod warning me!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> .if id said what you just said to me...id no doubt be reading a pm from a mod warning me!


What do you mean all I've said to you? All I've done is quote your own posts back to you and asked you to make up your own mind - these posts I'm talking about:



albert 1970 said:


> i dont need to read an article..thas my opinion....whatever the circumstances,if the british flag offends you...dont live here!...the same would apply to living anywhere!





albert 1970 said:


> no barbed wire on the white cliffs of dover........if you dont like it....bye bye!





albert 1970 said:


> this is britain....if you don like seeing the british flag.......dont live here


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> What do you mean all I've said to you? All I've done is quote your own posts back to you and asked you to make up your own mind - these posts I'm talking about:


nothing ive said is racist....you have insinuated i am racist!...that is a disgrace...im offended!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> nothing ive said is racist....you have insinuated i am racist!...that is a disgrace...im offended!


I asked you to tell me whether or not you thought you were racist. As you said to me earlier, if you have read anything else into what I've said then that's your fault!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I asked you to tell me whether or not you thought you were racist. As you said to me earlier, if you have read anything else into what I've said then that's your fault!


no you didnt...you highlighted my post...then used the word others.....insinuating my posts were racist.......you need to read what i wrote.....if people dont like it here...then go......that is anyone......i cnt be racist against white english people.....can i ?youve jumped straight on a bandwagon...just how you accused me!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> no you didnt...you highlighted my post...then used the word others.....insinuating my posts were racist.......you need to read what i wrote.....if people dont like it here...then go......that is anyone......i cnt be racist against white english people.....can i ?youve jumped straight on a bandwagon...just how you accused me!


Ah, now I understand what you are going on about! The post I highlighted was this one:



albert 1970 said:


> people moaning about flying the flag etc.....maybe on this occasion it may not be the case.....but plenty of tims it has been....hence people jumping on it


Now I understood this as meaning that people on here may have automatically asssumed that there was a racist reason behind the article because there have been other instances when things like this have happened where there has definitely been a racist reason behind it (and I am talking about racial prejudice by councils against the british in both cases).

ie - I took it that you were implying that some people on this thread had jumped to a racist conclusion on here, but that there was a reasonable explanation for that - ie the other occasions when the racism by councils against the british were valid. (note; some people - not yourself. You were the one supplying the explanation)

My reply to you was to question whether the reason behind those other occasions might have been as insubstantial as the reasons behind this occasion. That was where the "other" came into it!

Originally Posted by Spellweaver 
It makes me wonder whether or not the other racist rants about flag flying etc have had as much truth or substance in them as this one. I think this thread is a very good example of how these rumours start - how long will the people who have not read the article and only responded to what they imagined was a racist slur on the british flag are using this very thing on other forums as an example of "yet another attack on the british in their own country"?

Now that is in no way calling you racist, or even insinuating you are a racist - it is questioning the validity of those other times when similar incidents have been reported on by the media after seeing how invalid this one was.

Hope that's cleared it up!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

ok...never mind...im off!:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> I just find it laughable (& a bit sad) that immediately any thread mentions banning certain things, certain memebers can't wait to jump on the 'well if they don't like it they should b*gger off' band waggon.


I think the reason for is................

last year burning of the poppy
last year displaying flags in certain areas during the world cup
this year fifa banning players wearing poppies because it could offend............................come on is there any wonder.

Germany was mentioned as one of the reasons fifa had, my god how pathetic maybe they should wear their shirts with "played 2" on the front "won 2" on the back.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have not seen the said article or heard it on the news but I HAVE seen this type of thread time and time again on here  Just want to say FANATASTIC posts Spellweaver!! :thumbup::thumbup:

We have a Union FLAG where I work its high on a pole and is up every single day and we have never had any issue of anyone being offended and having to take it down .......I think if people looked into some of these matters they would realise most of the time its silly councils (more than likely predominantly white) etc who are trying to be politically correct when in actual fact all they do is stir the pot and cause more racial tension because nine times out of ten the ethnic minorities dont give a flying f*** who flys a bloody flag and where


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

1.... its NOT a union jack.. its a union flag.. 
2.... who exactly is it offending?
3.... the flag is this countrys colours
4.... if we moved abroad..can we have their flags removed in case we are offended?
5.... if anyone is offended..THEN BUGGER OFF BACK HOME....


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rcmadd said:


> 1.... its NOT a union jack.. its a union flag..
> 2.... who exactly is it offending?
> 3.... the flag is this countrys colours
> 4.... if we moved abroad..can we have their flags removed in case we are offended?
> 5.... if anyone is offended..THEN BUGGER OFF BACK HOME....


*sighs*

It was about flying the flag according to tradition rather than flying it every day. It wasn't about people being offended so no one needs to 'b*gger off back home' as you so eloquently put it!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> 1.... its NOT a union jack.. its a union flag..
> 
> a jack is another name for a flag and it has been called the Union Jack since the 1600s
> 
> ...


methinks you ought to get your facts right before you post


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> this year fifa banning players wearing poppies because it could offend............................come on is there any wonder.


Not strictly true, all political statements and slogans are banned from football shirt and FIFA consider the Poppy a political statement. It's was not stopped as it may offend, it was stopped as the *principle* of not allowing *any* political statement had already been made and agreed and the poppy *in FIFA's eyes* classed as a political statement.

FIFA's statement is here

No where does it talk about offending people, this is just red-top rag spin.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Bloody makes me angry when a country is good enough to bludge off but not enough to take as your own. Eff off home if the place you chose to live in is so damn insulting to you.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> Not strictly true, all political statements and slogans are banned from football shirt and FIFA consider the Poppy a political statement. It's was not stopped as it may offend, it was stopped as the *principle* of not allowing *any* political statement had already been made and agreed and the poppy *in FIFA's eyes* classed as a political statement.
> 
> FIFA's statement is here
> 
> No where does it talk about offending people, *this is just red-top rag spin*.


Completely agree - it usually is! Never let the facts get in the way of a good story!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> They can have an opinion by all means! BUT under NO circumstances should anyone be stopped from flying one!


yup, we had issues here with our flag offending others at our own bloody australia day so most aussies slapped the flag on our cars to make a statement and oh yes that was called racism 



Spellweaver said:


> What do you mean all I've said to you? All I've done is quote your own posts back to you and asked you to make up your own mind - these posts I'm talking about:


I cant see any racist posts, just opinions. you poms should invest in some of these :arf: should be able to fly the flag of your own nation any time you want.


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

DT said:


> Did not catch the full report, but seems that the flag has been flying since the royal wedding, left up then to commemerate the death of someone! And it were intended that the flag stay up until after 11/11 BUT the Council have now say that is has to come down as SOME find it offensive!!
> 
> A councillor has threatened to resign if it is brought down!!:thumbup: Hats off to the guy!
> 
> ...


If I was in a another country and I saw their flag flying I would not be offended!! How insane! :mad2: Will not continue as blood had boiled lol


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yup, we had issues here with our flag offending others at our own bloody australia day so most aussies slapped the flag on our cars to make a statement and oh yes that was called racism
> 
> I cant see any racist posts, just opinions. you poms should invest in some of these :arf: should be able to fly the flag of your own nation any time you want.


Have you read the story? Because if you had you would see this has nothing to do with 'foreigners' complaining, it had to do with flying the flag only on certain days as is treadition in this country.

What is wrong with people on here?! I took what Spellweaver said & looked in to the tradion & when the flag should be flown - it was quite interesting.

It's just a shame that some people haven't & just assumed it was non-British people who were offended .... I think that says alot about some people on here


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Have you read the story? Because if you had you would see this has nothing to do with 'foreigners' complaining, it had to do with flying the flag only on certain days as is treadition in this country.
> 
> What is wrong with people on here?! I took what Spellweaver said & looked in to the tradion & when the flag should be flown - it was quite interesting.
> 
> It's just a shame that some people haven't & just assumed it was non-British people who were offended .... I think that says alot about some people on here


Maybe just maybe people get riled at this **** cos its to close to home


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Maybe just maybe people get riled at this **** cos its to close to home


Or maybe people just love to make assumptions without knowing the facts .... again


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Or maybe people just love to make assumptions without knowing the facts .... again


As I said, its to close to home, which is why people reacted , you gonna tell me that flags arent targeted by the minority ? Like ours for one, we had outrage cos it was to be changed to accomodate immigrants so dont tell me its an assumption.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> As I said, its to close to home, which is why people reacted , *you gonna tell me that flags arent targeted by the minority ? *Like ours for one, we had outrage cos it was to be changed to accomodate immigrants so dont tell me its an assumption.


Yes, I am. Between friends, neighbours, colleagues and relatives, I think I have met a fair few immigrants, more perhaps than many who post on here.....I have never once heard any immigrant to the UK say that they had any problem with the British flag, whether that be people I know personally or on the news etc.

I don't know why I answered that, because it has nothing whatsoever to do with the news item in question. It's quite funny sometimes, watching General to see how quickly anything whatsoever can be declared to be the fault of immigrants or benefit claimants......has anyone other than Cleo, SW or Golgotha actually read the article in the first post?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Maybe just maybe people get riled at this **** cos its to close to home


But why does it rile them?? see thats where I get confused I live near a muslim mosque! it dont bother me in the slightest!! I also see loads of union jacks/flags - I see jamaican flags in peoples cars - wearing bandanas, tshirts - -I see Indian/Pakistani etc flags/jewelery etc in cars/taxis they play their music not ours - so what??? if I lived in another country I would still play english music I would still speak my own language so why shouldnt they??? - just because someone comes to live here does not mean they have to change their identity ...... I would never dream of expecting someone to do that ....I think different cultures should be embraced - I also think that the majority of the time as this article proves it is taken completely out of context - and what ONE person might think does not mean ALL feel the same way - the papers just want to incite hatred alot of the time its a pity English people play into their hands  xxxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I cant see any racist posts, just opinions. you poms should invest in some of these :arf: should be able to fly the flag of your own nation any time you want.


Ok - here's an opinion for you:

This incident is about BRITISH people wanting BRITISH customs to be upheld. My* opinion * is that you should read what you are actually posting about before you post such twaddle - you are actually saying that if BRITISH people don't like their own customs they should ....... what? Leave their own country? How stupid.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

myshkin said:


> .....has anyone other than Cleo, SW or Golgotha actually read the article in the first post?


Sorry Suzy, missed you out there!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> Not strictly true, all political statements and slogans are banned from football shirt and FIFA consider the Poppy a political statement. It's was not stopped as it may offend, it was stopped as the *principle* of not allowing *any* political statement had already been made and agreed and the poppy *in FIFA's eyes* classed as a political statement.
> 
> FIFA's statement is here
> 
> No where does it talk about offending people, this is just red-top rag spin.


Yeah as this thread has shown over and over again - some people don't care what the truth is, all they want is a platform on which to postulate their racist opinions. Any excuse will do!

If it wasn't so sad, I'd be laughing my socks off at all the "they should go back to their own countries if they don't like it" posts. Just where do they expect the white British citizens of Gamston, Nottingham, to "go back" to?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed all this stuff hits the media every year around this time - Rememberance Sunday - and that includes the poppy stuff too. Hell, I cant wear a poppy for work in case in comes off or pokes someone in the eye or the pin comes out blah blah blah during moving and handling our old folk who lived and fought through the bloody 2nd world war!! I dont complain - my poppy is on my outdoor coat.

The media use things to their own advantage - as per usual!

Wonder what would happen if I chose to fly the English Flag on Sunday, rather than the Union Jack....................................................


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Yeah as this thread has shown over and over again - some people don't care what the truth is, all they want is a platform on which to postulate their racist opinions. Any excuse will do!
> 
> If it wasn't so sad, I'd be laughing my socks off at all the "they should go back to their own countries if they don't like it" posts. Just where do they expect the white British citizens of Gamston, Nottingham, to "go back" to?


I know Gamston v v well my dad was born and raised there .....prodominently white neighbourhood


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Sorry Suzy, missed you out there!


If you mean the 'this is nottingham' website then Yep! me! and it bears very little resemblance to the actual 'live' interview on the local (central??) new yesterday TeaTime!

I


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Back to the interview! Dispite looking I still have been unable to find it!

The link below shows some comments Half way down reference to the guy being interviewed showing his 'distaste' of the flag'PROOF that I was NOT the only one that saw it!

There is a row in Gamston over whether a Union Jack flag should be flown all year around. Some people think the flag has been tainted by its recent... | This is Nottingham


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Gamston is a nice village Suzy! Sure you will confirm!  And cannot see there ever being problems their regarding flags or anything else for that matter.

The were three objections regarding the flag!
and 50 fors!
That I guess is why it is in the hands of the council! As god help anyone who 'offends' another! wonder they ain't brought back hanging for such a crime!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> Gamston is a nice village Suzy! Sure you will confirm!  And cannot see there ever being problems their regarding flags or anything else for that matter.
> 
> The were three objections regarding the flag!
> and 50 fors!
> That I guess is why it is in the hands of the council! As god help anyone who 'offends' another! wonder they ain't brought back hanging for such a crime!


Yes it is a nice village - changed quite a bit to when I used to go there though when I was a kid to my nans 

If it was only 3 to 50 then this pretty much proves that a lot of it is just bloody hype from the papers - we aint gonna be able to please all of the people all of the time - thats life - but still I dont think its any excuse for people to then start grouping everyone from that race as the same and bemoaning their rights as it goes the English dont do bad really!!


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

It is now a dirty word to be patriotic english/british This offending people is getting out of hand, no poppies, not flying the flag, it is Im afraid the thin edge of the wedge, I also will not say exactly what I feel, as if you say what you really think you would be accused of etc and so forth, but it is not a question of being against other people it is purely a question of being proud of who and what you are and we are not allowed to be.

jenn


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jenny22 said:


> It is now a dirty word to be patriotic english/british This offending people is getting out of hand, no poppies, not flying the flag, it is Im afraid the thin edge of the wedge, I also will not say exactly what I feel, as if you say what you really think you would be accused of etc and so forth, but it is not a question of being against other people it is purely a question of being proud of who and what you are and we are not allowed to be.
> 
> jenn


I dont feel that Im not allowed to be who Iam - Im proud to be who I am but to be honest im not always proud to be British  - we have been involved in some pretty shameful stuff when it comes to other races - - yes our forefathers fought for our country and yes im very grateful - I had a grandfather die in the war .... that said our own race dont always uphold our own values - respect is a two way thing - and I feel that sometimes the british DEMAND respect just because they are British - for me everyone deserves a chance  chips on shoulders need to come off xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Gamston is a nice village Suzy! Sure you will confirm!  And cannot see there ever being problems their regarding flags or anything else for that matter.
> 
> The were three objections regarding the flag!
> and 50 fors!
> That I guess is why it is in the hands of the council! As god help anyone who 'offends' another! wonder they ain't brought back hanging for such a crime!


If the council took a decsion on a minority vote instead of a majority vote it seems silly - but - and this is for other posters, not you DT - THERE IS NOTHING IN ANY REPORT TO SUGGEST THAT THESE COMPLAINTS WERE BY ANYONE OTHER THAN WHITE BRITISH CITIZENS



jenny22 said:


> It is now a dirty word to be patriotic english/british This offending people is getting out of hand, no poppies, not flying the flag, it is Im afraid the thin edge of the wedge, I also will not say exactly what I feel, as if you say what you really think you would be accused of etc and so forth, but it is not a question of being against other people it is purely a question of being proud of who and what you are and we are not allowed to be.
> 
> jenn


And who, pray tell, do you imagine is not being allowed to be proud of what they are in Gamston? Is it the WHITE BRITISH people in Gamston who want the flag flown every day? Or Is it the WHITE BRITISH people in Gamston who want our BRITISH traditions and laws upheld by flying the flag on the specially designated days?

The irony of you stating that it is a dirty word to be patriotic is that, in this instance, THE PEOPLE WHO WANTED TO BE MOST PATRIOTIC ARE THE ONES WHO WANT OUR TRADITIONS UPHELD BY FLYING THE UNION JACK IN OUR TRADITIONAL MANNER - IE ON THE SPECIALLY DESIGNATED DAYS.

Or have you just not read the news items at all and hence imagine - WRONGLY - that Gamston council came to their decision because the complaints were from a minority race/religion?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes it is a nice village - changed quite a bit to when I used to go there though when I was a kid to my nans
> 
> If it was only 3 to 50 then this pretty much proves that a lot of it is just bloody hype from the papers - we aint gonna be able to please all of the people all of the time - thats life - but still I dont think its any excuse for people to then start grouping everyone from that race as the same and bemoaning their rights as it goes the English dont do bad really!!


Certainly when I started the thread that were not my intention, hence the request for members not to diss each other for stating their views, AND that has been where the problem has come from, yet again, one person speaking their viewsl then others knocking them for it. my old mum used to call it tit for tat!
Always happens one here, always has, always will.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

jenny22 said:


> It is now a dirty word to be patriotic english/british This offending people is getting out of hand, no poppies, not flying the flag, it is Im afraid the thin edge of the wedge, I also will not say exactly what I feel, as if you say what you really think you would be accused of etc and so forth, but it is not a question of being against other people it is purely a question of being proud of who and what you are and we are not allowed to be.
> 
> jenn


good post

dont be afraid to say what you feel or think, thats the problem now no one is supposed to have an opinion (and i dont mean this thread now) on anyone other than the white british, they have to take everything on the cheek but god help you if you say anything wrong, anything negative to/about immigrants. Thats where ime different if i have a problem with or dont agree with anything or anybody be them red,white, black,brown i will say it because the racist card doesnt work with me.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jenny22 said:


> It is now a dirty word to be patriotic english/british This offending people is getting out of hand, no poppies, not flying the flag, it is Im afraid the thin edge of the wedge, I also will not say exactly what I feel, as if you say what you really think you would be accused of etc and so forth, but it is not a question of being against other people it is purely a question of being proud of who and what you are and we are not allowed to be.
> 
> jenn


Thats EXACTLY what has happened to the thread! One half stating their views - the other half knocking em for it!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> good post
> 
> dont be afraid to say what you feel or think, thats the problem now no one is supposed to have an opinion (and i dont mean this thread now) on anyone other than the white british, they have to take everything on the cheek but god help you if you say anything wrong, anything negative to/about immigrants. Thats where ime different if i have a problem with or dont agree with anything or anybody be them red,white, black,brown i will say it because the racist card doesnt work with me.


As I said earlier! half suprised they ain't brought back hanging for speaking out of tune! OR public floggings at the very least!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> Certainly when I started the thread that were not my intention, hence the request for members not to diss each other for stating their views, AND that has been where the problem has come from, yet again, one person speaking their viewsl then others knocking them for it. my old mum used to call it tit for tat!
> Always happens one here, always has, always will.


Well you know how emotive this sort of subject is DT  I just see it as people debating their opinions and we are not all gonna agree! nothing wrong with that - take Waterlilly for instance - I dont happen to agree with her on this thread BUT she is still my mate!! dont mean im gonna fall out with her - she is allowed her own opinion even if its not the same as mine  we are not all gonna agree on everything in life - would be boring lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> As I said earlier! half suprised they ain't brought back hanging for speaking out of tune! OR public floggings at the very least!


I for one am NOT against anyone having an opinion !! as im sure SW and Myskin and Cleo etc arent either -but this is a forum where everyones opinion differs thats why its called debate ! Im not dissing anyone with an opinion but if I dont agree then I will contest it - nothing personal but thats what you do on forums - as you know DT cos u have been in a fair few heated ones !


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Unfortunately it is getting to be a real issue with regard to not doing this that or the other for fear of offending other people, we all are who we are and I am not against anyone at all, but there is no doubt that sometmes one feels a minority in ones own beliefs and country and it is no wonder people get uptight, perhaps with no reason sometimes and certainly with good reason at others when it seems as if you are being overwhelmed with other peoples preferences 
and Im afraid the answer really is, if you dont like it dont live here. If you live here you conform to this countries ways,

jenn


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jenny22 said:


> Unfortunately it is getting to be a real issue with regard to not doing this that or the other for fear of offending other people, we all are who we are and I am not against anyone at all, but there is no doubt that sometmes one feels a minority in ones own beliefs and country and it is no wonder people get uptight, perhaps with no reason sometimes and certainly with good reason at others when it seems as if you are being overwhelmed with other peoples preferences
> and Im afraid the answer really is, if you dont like it dont live here. If you live here you conform to this countries ways,
> 
> jenn


But surely we now live in a multi Cultural society ??? we dont have to live like the 18th century !!! embrace all society!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> But surely we now live in a multi Cultural society ??? we dont have to live like the 18th century !!! embrace all society!! :thumbup::thumbup:


when you say "we all" who are "we"


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I live in a country where flying a flag is not just done by football yobs and racist parties..Its flown at every school , hospital , police station , railway station and public buliding its flown for Royal birthdays and weddings but its also lowered to halfmast on remembrance day..

This tradition carries on into private homes, most homes are built with a flag holder next to the front door..People fly the flag on those same official occasions but also as a celbration when a child graduates school the flag then has the addition of a school bag or when a baby is born the flag post has the correct colour balloons attached..

Our flag is a sign of unity of us showing that we are happy and celebrating something...

If only all could be like that and understand that how much easier it would be...


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I for one am NOT against anyone having an opinion !! as im sure SW and Myskin and Cleo etc arent either -but this is a forum where everyones opinion differs *thats why its called debate !* Im not dissing anyone with an opinion but if I dont agree then I will contest it - nothing personal but thats what you do on forums - as you know DT cos u have been in a fair few heated ones !


This isn't a debate. This is some people jumping on a chance to air their views about how everyone should go back to where they came from without even having the nouse to be embarrassed about the fact that the issue offered up for comment has nothing whatsoever to do with immigrants.

A council in a predominantly white area voted democratically to uphold long-standing British tradition and only fly the flag on special occasions. What on earth has this to do with the so-called racist card or offending minorities? Where does it say in the link that anyone was offended? Where does it say that it's wrong to be patriotic and fly the British flag? 
Why does the same knee jerk reaction occur every time the flag is even mentioned? No one is stopping anyone from flying our country's flag, what is the problem?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> when you say "we all" who are "we"


Well I would say most of Britain is now multi cultural :thumbup:

The way I see it is, for me personally none of this is a problem - but thats because I dont see issues that others do - because sometimes its the others who have the problem 

I respect everyones view though we are ALL entitled to one but we dont ALL have to agree! :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

myshkin said:


> This isn't a debate. This is some people jumping on a chance to air their views about how everyone should go back to where they came from without even having the nouse to be embarrassed about the fact that the issue offered up for comment has nothing whatsoever to do with immigrants.
> 
> A council in a predominantly white area voted democratically to uphold long-standing British tradition and only fly the flag on special occasions. What on earth has this to do with the so-called racist card or offending minorities? Where does it say in the link that anyone was offended? Where does it say that it's wrong to be patriotic and fly the British flag?
> Why does the same knee jerk reaction occur every time the flag is even mentioned? No one is stopping anyone from flying our country's flag, what is the problem?


Agree 100%! but it has kind of turned into a debate because of the confilicting opinion if u get me


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

dorrit said:


> I live in a country where flying a flag is not just done by football yobs and racist parties..Its flown at every school , hospital , police station , railway station and public buliding its flown for Royal birthdays and weddings but its also lowered to halfmast on remembrance day..
> 
> This tradition carries on into private homes, most homes are built with a flag holder next to the front door..People fly the flag on those same official occasions but also as a celbration when a child graduates school the flag then has the addition of a school bag or when a baby is born the flag post has the correct colour balloons attached..
> 
> ...


And that is your countrys tradition I presume. In this country (as was posted previously by SW & I quoted from the British Legion website) it was tradition to fly the flag on certain days only (apart from government & public buildings) from 8am to sunset


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Well I would say most of Britain is now multi cultural :thumbup:
> 
> The way I see it is, for me personally none of this is a problem - but thats because I dont see issues that others do - because sometimes its the others who have the problem
> 
> I respect everyones view though we are ALL entitled to one but we dont ALL have to agree! :thumbup:


yes i agree most of britain is but it has to be both sides that tow the line, not just white british been the accepting ones.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> yes i agree most of britain is but it has to be both sides that tow the line, not just white british been the accepting ones.


Of course! but to be honest and im being very honest here - its normally white people I hear moaning................many other races who come here HAVE to accept our way of living they have no choice really - we are not a country that is fluent in many languages are we - they adabt to our way of life pretty well most of the time I think!! they know our language they get jobs, they contribute to our society!! where is that not accepting?? now yes there are those that come here and live off the system but thats because the system is crap and needs sorting - thats the Governments fault! we also have many british lay abouts too so like u say it works both ways - I see many immigrants who word DAMN hard for PITTANCE they are corrupted by english companies who pay them less than the minimum wage etc - they get taken advantage of because unlike some English they want to work for their keep - I take people as I find them - until someone does me a wrong I dont judge -simples!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

As far as the multi-cultural britain of today comments go - if you look back throughout our long history I think you'll find Britain has always been multi-cultural.

Indeed, how many generations of being born and bred in this country does it take to be considered British????

Many people call 'black' people Africaans, when actually, they are British with an African heritage.

If all british whites were tested, am sure we'd find genes in us all from another country................................... so exactly just how British are we all anyways??? Who draws the line?? What constitutes being British??:confused1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> As far as the multi-cultural britain of today comments go - if you look back throughout our long history I think you'll find Britain has always been multi-cultural.
> 
> Indeed, how many generations of being born and bred in this country does it take to be considered British????
> 
> ...


Excellent point!!! and very true! I think many would be shocked!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Excellent point!!! and very true! I think many would be shocked!


I mean, really I dont care!! I think of us all as part of the World, and we should be living in harmony - after all - the planet will still be here when we are long gone - we dont 'own' anything really, just 'borrow' it whilst we are alive.

Mind you, not saying we shouldnt be able to fly the flag and wear poppies and all that jazz, just that some get more carried away than others and actually fail to see their views and arguments end up being just as extreme as the likes of the former IRA, or the Bin Laden lot - and now, that cant be right can it huh??

A little less judgmental and a little more tolerance goes a long way on both sides.

And I am not pointing the finger at any members on here either - its a general statement, lol!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I for one am NOT against anyone having an opinion !! as im sure SW and Myskin and Cleo etc arent either -but this is a forum where everyones opinion differs thats why its called debate ! Im not dissing anyone with an opinion but if I dont agree then I will contest it - nothing personal but thats what you do on forums - as you know DT cos u have been in a fair few heated ones !


Nah! a case of mistaken ID me finks!
:scared:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Of course! but to be honest and im being very honest here - its normally white people I hear moaning................many other races who come here HAVE to accept our way of living they have no choice really - we are not a country that is fluent in many languages are we - they adabt to our way of life pretty well most of the time I think!! they know our language they get jobs, they contribute to our society!! where is that not accepting?? now yes there are those that come here and live off the system but thats because the system is crap and needs sorting - thats the Governments fault! we also have many british lay abouts too so like u say it works both ways - I see many immigrants who word DAMN hard for PITTANCE they are corrupted by english companies who pay them less than the minimum wage etc - they get taken advantage of because unlike some English they want to work for their keep - I take people as I find them - until someone does me a wrong I dont judge -simples!


Sorry i cant agree with some of what you say.
but this is not the thread to get into all that.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> If the council took a decsion on a minority vote instead of a majority vote it seems silly - but - and this is for other posters, not you DT - THERE IS NOTHING IN ANY REPORT TO SUGGEST THAT THESE COMPLAINTS WERE BY ANYONE OTHER THAN WHITE BRITISH CITIZENS
> 
> ?


the perhaps you would care to find the interview and listen to the man being interviewed! I copied a link from someone else who had seen the interview so I certainly weren't imagining it! Alas their comments were 'not' as civil as some on here!

NOW! I 100% agree with you on one score at least! 99% of the problems associated with many of the racist issues are created by the stuffed shirts who sit in their offices and have no idea how the other half live,coupled with the local councils and the pillocks that have the powers to run the country! No wonder there are tensions regarding some decisions.

That said! must rush, need to dust my robinsons ornament collection, then go and count my badges, when thats done I may have a cuddle with my golly! And who know s - this evening I MAY just recite the grandkids a nursery rhyme! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Night All - happy debating! if thats what ya call it!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Of course! but to be honest and im being very honest here - its normally white people I hear moaning................many other races who come here HAVE to accept our way of living they have no choice really - we are not a country that is fluent in many languages are we - they adabt to our way of life pretty well most of the time I think!! they know our language they get jobs, they contribute to our society!! where is that not accepting?? now yes there are those that come here and live off the system but thats because the system is crap and needs sorting - thats the Governments fault! we also have many british lay abouts too so like u say it works both ways - I see many immigrants who word DAMN hard for PITTANCE they are corrupted by english companies who pay them less than the minimum wage etc - they get taken advantage of because unlike some English they want to work for their keep - I take people as I find them - until someone does me a wrong I dont judge -simples!


While i do see your point of view, many immigrants come over and accept work that pays very little but they are usually living within a house full of people and when you add up all those imcomes then it does add up, they wouldnt come over here if they couldnt afford to live and send money to their family in whatever country.
The only major bug bear i have with immigrants is the immigrants who come over and have no intention of learning our language or working and contributing to society but just come over to screw our system because its so easy


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

This is taking the mick .....
police were going around pubs and clubs..... telling us to take our flags down... when the world cup was on .... beacause people from other countries dont like it ... 


now this about our flag again .....well i sat....
if you dont like it.... go back to your own country .... :mad2:
i no this will make me un popular ...but its how i feel...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

mick may said:


> This is taking the mick .....
> police were going around pubs and clubs..... telling us to take our flags down... when the world cup was on .... beacause people from other countries dont like it ...
> 
> now this about our flag again .....well i sat....
> ...


I dont understand that because i constantly see jamacan flags in cars, vans etc and asian symbols in taxis have no idea why we shouldnt be able to have any symbols if we choose to do so.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I dont understand that because i constantly see jamacan flags in cars, vans etc and asian symbols in taxis have no idea why we shouldnt be able to have any symbols if we choose to do so.


Thats because if we told them we were offended by what they have on show we would be racist, tbh i have never,ever known any immigrant called racist.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

*Let me just throw this into the debate about what is right and wrong in BRITAIN TODAY!! 
*

*I'M DISGUSTED AT THIS COUNTRY In May 2010 Tohseef Shah spray painted a British War Memorial with "islam will dominate osama is coming" he was fined £50 & walked free from court. In November 2010, Emdadur Choudhury burned a Poppy during the 2mins silence. He too was given a £50 fine and walked free from court. A few days ago, 2 men have been sentenced to 12 months in prison for spray painting a Poppy on a mosque. Welcome to the Great British justice system.*

We are in Britain and we should be able to fly "OUR" own flag in "OUR" own country.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Well you know how emotive this sort of subject is DT  I just see it as people debating their opinions and we are not all gonna agree! nothing wrong with that - take Waterlilly for instance - I dont happen to agree with her on this thread BUT she is still my mate!! dont mean im gonna fall out with her - she is allowed her own opinion even if its not the same as mine  we are not all gonna agree on everything in life - would be boring lol


yup, emotive or not its a personal interpretation or view/opinion, doesnt affect friendships unless they arent there to start with.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Thats EXACTLY what has happened to the thread! One half stating their views - the other half knocking em for it!


I haven't see anyone being knocked for stating their views.

I've seen posters WRONGLY blaming minority groups for something that had nothing to do with minority groups, and then using it as an excuse to trot out their "send them back to their own countries" spiel.

I've seen posters reading these answers and, WRONGLY, assuming that the original post must be about a minority group forcing "us british" not to be able to do things in our own country.

And I've seen posters trying to point out the truth to them.

I've also seen the people who are standing up for the truth mocked - but hey, that's normal and expected for these kind of threads. Stand up against racism on this forum and you immediately get the "I'm not racist but......." brigade posting in force and wailing because they aren't able to post their views without someone objecting.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> I haven't see anyone being knocked for stating their views.
> 
> I've seen posters WRONGLY blaming minority groups for something that had nothing to do with minority groups, and then using it as an excuse to trot out their "send them back to their own countries" spiel.
> 
> ...


No one has been racist on this thread! If anything its been pointed out how racist the minority are against the majority, but hey slap the race title on there if it makes folk feel better.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

myshkin said:


> This isn't a debate. This is some people jumping on a chance to air their views about how everyone should go back to where they came from without even having the nouse to be embarrassed about the fact that the issue offered up for comment has nothing whatsoever to do with immigrants.
> 
> A council in a predominantly white area voted democratically to uphold long-standing British tradition and only fly the flag on special occasions. What on earth has this to do with the so-called racist card or offending minorities? Where does it say in the link that anyone was offended? Where does it say that it's wrong to be patriotic and fly the British flag?
> Why does the same knee jerk reaction occur every time the flag is even mentioned? No one is stopping anyone from flying our country's flag, what is the problem?


Well said!

The answer is that there is no problem at all - but that's not going to stop those who want to pretend there is so that they can give their "if you don't like it go home" speech :mad2:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> No one has been racist on this thread! If anything its been pointed out how racist the minority are against the majority, but hey slap the race title on there if it makes folk feel better.


Its always easier to label someone a racist isnt it, then to actually see where they might be coming from.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

harley bear said:


> No one has been racist on this thread! If anything its been pointed out how racist the minority are against the majority, but hey slap the race title on there if it makes folk feel better.


I disagree. When someone opens a thread about a British Council deciding to uphold British traditions by flying the Union Jack on the traditional days, and then immediately a whole gamut of people automatically assume it must have been done because of complaints by a minority race, then that is blatant racism.



Waterlily said:


> Its always easier to label someone a racist isnt it, then to actually see where they might be coming from.


Yeah, and it always much easier to post "get back to your own country if you don't like it" posts rather than actually read the truth and realise that the people who were objecting were actually the indiginous people of that country.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Yeah, and it always much easier to post "get back to your own country if you don't like it" posts rather than actually read the truth and realise that the people who were objecting were actually the indiginous people of that country.


Its already been pointed out that the op was misunderstood, so untangle ya undies, The opinion on whether people should piss off if they dont like the country they adopt stands, its not the first thread to end up with diff topics in it so seriously, move on you made your point


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought this was a genuine debate not having a go at people. I was not born into a multicultural society and I admit I am not happy with a lot of situations. maybe some people dont feel 'pushed out' but I know a lot of people who do, not just my generation and it doesnt help to deny feelings or be afraid to voice your thoughts and opinions or to feel that if you do voice your thoughts and opinions you are classed as either a troublemaker or the 'r' word. As for my posts I felt that this was yet another 'alteration' for whatever reason. and yes I did read the article, and one does have the feeling that perhaps there was more to the decision than was said. Yes I am an old fogey perhaps with outdated views, but as said I was born and grew up in a different society and you can dislike a situation without specifically disliking people or races of people.

jenn


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> *Let me just throw this into the debate about what is right and wrong in BRITAIN TODAY!!
> *
> 
> *I'M DISGUSTED AT THIS COUNTRY In May 2010 Tohseef Shah spray painted a British War Memorial with "islam will dominate osama is coming" he was fined £50 & walked free from court. In November 2010, Emdadur Choudhury burned a Poppy during the 2mins silence. He too was given a £50 fine and walked free from court. A few days ago, 2 men have been sentenced to 12 months in prison for spray painting a Poppy on a mosque. Welcome to the Great British justice system.*
> ...


And here we go. Not THAT old chestnut again - someone always ends up posting this on these kinds of threads. It's nothing more than a facebook scam. The men were sentenced for much more than spray painting a poppy on a mosque. For anyone interested in the actual TRUTH about the matter, you can read about it here:

Two Men Sentenced to Prison for Spray Painting Mosque - Facebook Rumour


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jenny22 said:


> you can dislike a situation without specifically disliking people or races of people.


not at pf ya cant :scared:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Its already been pointed out that the op was misunderstood, so untangle ya undies, The opinion on whether people should piss off if they dont like the country they adopt stands, its not the first thread to end up with diff topics in it so seriously, move on you made your point


Hell no - I'll stay here as long as I like and post what I like - and if you don't like that, well tough -suck it up


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Hell no - I'll stay here as long as I like and post what I like - and if you don't like that, well tough -suck it up


Likewise, so start sucking :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> And here we go. Not THAT old chestnut again - someone always ends up posting this on these kinds of threads. It's nothing more than a facebook scam. The men were sentenced for much more than spray painting a poppy on a mosque. For anyone interested in the actual TRUTH about the matter, you can read about it here:
> 
> Two Men Sentenced to Prison for Spray Painting Mosque - Facebook Rumour


Ok well the bottom bit of my post still stands.


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

obviously not waterlily, it makes you want to bring back slapping bottoms of toddlers LOL

jenn


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Comes to something when you can't fly your own countrys flag, all i can say i if some don't like it they can always do the other


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> And here we go. Not THAT old chestnut again - someone always ends up posting this on these kinds of threads. It's nothing more than a facebook scam. The men were sentenced for much more than spray painting a poppy on a mosque. For anyone interested in the actual TRUTH about the matter, you can read about it here:
> 
> Two Men Sentenced to Prison for Spray Painting Mosque - Facebook Rumour


Hell! they wouldn't do that! would they? BBC must be terrible liiars too!

BBC News - Man guilty of burning poppies at Armistice Day protest


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Are we having a free for all they? NO holds barred?:thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

OH dear! NO charges were made! I wonder why!

BBC News - MP Mike Freer &#039;threatened at mosque surgery&#039;

Not that I believe it of course! it is the ~BBC!:scared:

Is there a law against broadcasting untruths anyone know?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

OK IT MAY be against the war and NOT saying i'm for it either!
BUT this is a slight against OUR DEAD SOILDERS FROM ANY WAR!

Hang o a minute! It's a lie
Make you own mind up and if you can't understand the words look at the pretty pictures!:thumbup:

BBC News - Muslims Against Crusades banned by Theresa May


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

British Soldiers Burn in Hell, they should have been inprisoned for that alone if you ask me, now tell me these shouldnt be shipped out of this country as far as these extremists are concerned YES! i am racist.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Hell! they wouldn't do that! would they? BBC must be terrible liiars too!
> 
> BBC News - Man guilty of burning poppies at Armistice Day protest


I don't understand your post DT - please explain


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think that was little bit of sarky

jenn


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

jenny22 said:


> I think that was little bit of sarky
> 
> jenn


I am well aware she was being sarcastic - it just didn't make sense.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I don't understand your post DT - please explain


Please keep up
we are having a free for all:thumbup:
I think


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jenny22 said:


> I think that was little bit of sarky
> 
> jenn


rumbled:scared:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Please keep up
> we are having a free for all:thumbup:
> I think


Trust me on this - you don't want me to be posting in a true free for all - I'd only end up getting banned


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Just watching tv now about the riots in august, who was responsible for that, just seen hundreds of rioters not a white face to be seen,oh sorry there were the owner of the furniture store, he was crying, the store had survived a war but it didnt survive this, these are the ones i hate, yes hate is a strong word i very rarely use but i hate the extremists, the ones that wreck lives, but still think they have the right to our country.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Trust me on this - you don't want me to be posting in a true free for all - I'd only end up getting banned


Go for it! what can't kill you can't hurt you! say what you think!
We are all entitled to that!

WHAT I am trying to get through and this is MY opinion (seeing as SOME of us are yet again being *labelled racist *for our views is)

And remember! this is MY opinion, In todays multi cultural society the racist laws are way out dated and need abolishing because if you look closely in todays society is IS actually the racist laws that are causing the racism. 
I believe it was in the late sixties that the laws were introduced and , at that time they were needed, life for an ethnic minority child at school then (I know) was for some a very sad time, as it was other minorities in built up areas. But now - think some nee to admit they not longer work and are the cause of much hard feeling!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> British Soldiers Burn in Hell, they should have been inprisoned for that alone if you ask me, now tell me these shouldnt be shipped out of this country as far as these extremists are concerned *YES! i am racist*.


We knew that already, there really is no need to spell it out.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> British Soldiers Burn in Hell, they should have been inprisoned for that alone if you ask me, now tell me these shouldnt be shipped out of this country as far as these extremists are concerned YES! i am racist.


I certainly wouldn't call you racist!
I would say you were perhaps chipped from the same old block as me and expect people , what ever race to show respect OR if they can't manage that put up and shut up!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

myshkin said:


> We knew that already, there really is no need to spell it out.


I cant understand anyone that isnt if racist is disliking people that do the unthinkable, the riots the bombing the disrespectful acts we saw this time last year, i only have a disliking, hatred for these people also the muslims etc that want to come here for a free ride, not all immigrants, i have friends that are muslim amongst other nationalities and do you know what, they feel the same way. I also feel the same way about white british that harm others are free loaders, like many more of us do but we arnt called racist then, whats the difference its the act not the colour.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> British Soldiers Burn in Hell, they should have been inprisoned for that alone if you ask me, now tell me these shouldnt be shipped out of this country as far as these extremists are concerned YES! i am racist.


No your not a racist your a realist!

What seriously p1sses me off is people scream racist at people for having views...there are white muslims who are extreamists! I dont care what fookin colour someone is if they act with such hatred and disrespect they should be sent packing! 
To disrespect the people who fought for our country and the thousands who lost their lives for our freedom..do these fookin idiots who protest about us respecting our dead thing thwy would have access to our country, cour health care, our benefits, our FREEDOM if these brave, brave people hadnt faught for this country? 
They are the ones who are being racist and the people who are sticking there ore in saying that WE are the racists for knowing whats right and wrong..well thats a royal FCK YOU and a slap in the face to the people who fought these wars!
No matter what colour, ethnic origen whatever if they have no friggin respect then NO they do not deserve to have residency in this country.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

harley bear said:


> No your not a racist your a realist!
> 
> What seriously p1sses me off is people scream racist at people for having views...there are white muslims who are extreamists! I dont care what fookin colour someone is if they act with such hatred and disrespect they should be sent packing!
> To disrespect the people who fought for our country and the thousands who lost their lives for our freedom..do these fookin idiots who protest about us respecting our dead thing thwy would have access to our country, cour health care, our benefits, our FREEDOM if these brave, brave people hadnt faught for this country?
> ...


So what about people born in this country who have no respect .... where should they go? :confused1:

Yet again another thread descends in to 'I'm not a racist but ...' I should have put money on what post number this was going to start on


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Just watching tv now about the riots in august, who was responsible for that, just seen hundreds of rioters not a white face to be seen,oh sorry there were the owner of the furniture store, he was crying, the store had survived a war but it didnt survive this, these are the ones i hate, yes hate is a strong word i very rarely use but i hate the extremists, the ones that wreck lives, but still think they have the right to our country.


When you look at the pictures the met have released of those who were arrested in the riots, there are people of all colours there - including many, many white people.

But hey, pretend away that the only white person there was the poor owner of the shop if it makes you feel justified in your hatred of coloured people.

Flickr: Metropolitan Police's Photostream


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> No your not a racist your a realist!
> 
> What seriously p1sses me off is people scream racist at people for having views...there are white muslims who are extreamists! I dont care what fookin colour someone is if they act with such hatred and disrespect they should be sent packing!
> To disrespect the people who fought for our country and the thousands who lost their lives for our freedom..do these fookin idiots who protest about us respecting our dead thing thwy would have access to our country, cour health care, our benefits, our FREEDOM if these brave, brave people hadnt faught for this country?
> ...


Brilliant post, repped ya...................same mould springs to mind.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> So what about people born in this country who have no respect .... where should they go? :confused1:
> 
> Yet again another thread descends in to 'I'm not a racist but ...' I should have put money on what post number this was going to start on


What I think is really funny (or I would if it were not so sad) is the way that all the "I'm not a racist but..." gang support each other in the pretence that they're not racist!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

harley bear said:


> No your not a racist your a realist!
> 
> What seriously p1sses me off is people scream racist at people for having views...there are white muslims who are extreamists! I dont care what fookin colour someone is if they act with such hatred and disrespect they should be sent packing!
> To disrespect the people who fought for our country and the thousands who lost their lives for our freedom..do these fookin idiots who protest about us respecting our dead thing thwy would have access to our country, cour health care, our benefits, our FREEDOM if these brave, brave people hadnt faught for this country?
> ...


And to add! A lot of folk may be against the war! I have no problem with that! NOT exactly for it myself! These are are fighting now have choosen to do that job and know the risks involved! HOWEVER! those poor young men in WW1 did not have that choice - they were send to their slaughter with less repect then most show an animal! WW2 again, many had no choice!
they gave us what we have today! OUR FREEDOM - and anyone in this country of whatever race colour or creed shows disrepect in any rememberence we have in their memory should be horsewhipped at the very least! We are not asking ANYONE to shred a tear, bow their head , observe the silence of offer a prayer! If you have no respect then say or do nothing - because anyone that does otherwise will be treat with contempt by many for a long long time!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> So what about people born in this country who have no respect .... where should they go? :confused1:
> 
> Yet again another thread descends in to 'I'm not a racist but ...' I should have put money on what post number this was going to start on


well if they share extreamist views they should be locked up and not given the right to have freedom. i never said im not racist but...

I take everyone for who they are no matter what race they are. if hating what some people of a certain colour or race choose to believe and the pain they inflict on others then label me a racist i dont care. I wont pussy foot around terrorism or pretend i condone the blatant disregard and disrespect some show this country and other countries.
Like i say i judge people on and individual basis...judge me as you will.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> When you look at the pictures the met have released of those who were arrested in the riots, there are people of all colours there - including many, many white people.
> 
> But hey, pretend away that the only white person there was the poor owner of the shop if it makes you feel justified in your hatred of coloured people.
> 
> Flickr: Metropolitan Police's Photostream


It is true that when the rioting following the initial outburst that there was a even mix of many colours including a fair proportion of white!

But when the initial outburst was broadcast those running havoc and smashing up places were predominently NON white!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> When you look at the pictures the met have released of those who were arrested in the riots, there are people of all colours there - including many, many white people.
> 
> But hey, pretend away that the only white person there was the poor owner of the shop if it makes you feel justified in your hatred of coloured people.
> 
> Flickr: Metropolitan Police's Photostream


I was commenting on what i saw this evening and they wernt police pictures it was the scenes as they were happening, ime not pretending at all the only white person i saw tonight and there were a scene when the father of the muslim lad that was killed was making a plea to a crowd of hundreds and not one of them was white, there were also muslim shopkeepers distraught as they watched their shops going up in flames and i felt as sorry for them as well because they had done nothing wrong either.
and just for the record i dont and wont "pretend" as you put it, to defend or justify anything that i say.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> So what about people born in this country who have no respect .... where should they go? :confused1:
> 
> Yet again another thread descends in to 'I'm not a racist but ...' I should have put money on what post number this was going to start on


Maybe stopping all benifits for those on them would be a start! Housing benifit, child allowance, free whatever else they get! and hefty fines!

Stops the benefits and many wouldn't be here anyway!

Opps! I rephrase that! they'd perhaps find somewhere cushyier!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> What I think is really funny (or I would if it were not so sad) is the way that all the "I'm not a racist but..." gang support each other in the pretence that they're not racist!


It makes me laugh that what started off about the traditions of when to fly the Union Jack has descended to this. For all tyhese people who are so 'proud' of their country & their right to fly their flag it seems they don't understand much about it.

As I said earlier I read a bit on the British Legion website about thism, the history, etc & have read abit more today - it's been very interesting.

It's a shame that rather than discussing this & people learning a bit more about British traditions (which they keep banging on that we are losing) they chose to use this as another excuse to moan on about immigrnat, how you can't say what you like anymore, blah, blah blah ...... :mad2:


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> What I think is really funny (or I would if it were not so sad) is the way that all the "I'm not a racist but..." gang support each other in the pretence that they're not racist!


What in the same way the bleeding heart lefties support each other as well .....touche !!! LOL


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

harley bear said:


> No your not a racist your a realist!
> 
> What seriously p1sses me off is people scream racist at people for having views....


I haven't screamed, or even politely said it....her own words, not mine.
Directly against forum rules too, and not the first (or last) time someone can be so blatant it and get away with it. Seems to me that if you upset someone's opinion round here they can spit the dummy, cry "bullying" and thread gets locked down......but openly admit you're racist? Nope, fine, PF is just fine with that.
I have read too much deliberately point-missing f*ckwittery for one night on here, definitely time to step away before I start being as free with my opinions as those who I have an increasingly low opinion of.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> It makes me laugh that what started off about the traditions of when to fly the Union Jack has descended to this. For all tyhese people who are so 'proud' of their country & their right to fly their flag it seems they don't understand much about it.
> 
> As I said earlier I read a bit on the British Legion website about thism, the history, etc & have read abit more today - it's been very interesting.
> 
> It's a shame that rather than discussing this & people learning a bit more about British traditions (which they keep banging on that we are losing) they chose to use this as another excuse to moan on about immigrnat, how you can't say what you like anymore, blah, blah blah ...... :mad2:


Spot on - agree totally. Would rep you again but it won't let me!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> I haven't screamed, or even politely said it....her own words, not mine.
> Directly against forum rules too, and not the first (or last) time someone can be so blatant it and get away with it. Seems to me that if you upset someone's opinion round here they can spit the dummy, cry "bullying" and thread gets locked down......but openly admit you're racist? Nope, fine, PF is just fine with that.
> I have read too much deliberately point-missing f*ckwittery for one night on here, definitely time to step away before I start being as free with my opinions as those who I have an increasingly low opinion of.


Nah! I sharnt be spitting my dummy out and asking for my thread to be shut!
(still works that way I take) I'm here for the long haul!:thumbup:
And neither HM & HB have had tea yet so doubt they'll be spitting out any bones:scared:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

myshkin said:


> I haven't screamed, or even politely said it....her own words, not mine.
> Directly against forum rules too, and not the first (or last) time someone can be so blatant it and get away with it. Seems to me that if you upset someone's opinion round here they can spit the dummy, cry "bullying" and thread gets locked down......but openly admit you're racist? Nope, fine, PF is just fine with that.
> I have read too much deliberately point-missing f*ckwittery for one night on here, definitely time to step away before I start being as free with my opinions as those who I have an increasingly low opinion of.


As ime the subject of your post show me where ive cried bullying. i actually said ime racist as i must be if most of you here think standing up for what someone believes in or doesnt believe in, so if thats racist then ime afraid i must be, like HB pointed out more like a realist, but many dont understand that so i will speak in their language, use the word that most do understand been as its used so often and thats racist.
Will look forward to you showing me my post where ime crying bullying/


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

myshkin said:


> I haven't screamed, or even politely said it....her own words, not mine.
> Directly against forum rules too, and not the first (or last) time someone can be so blatant it and get away with it. Seems to me that if you upset someone's opinion round here they can spit the dummy, cry "bullying" and thread gets locked down......but openly admit you're racist? Nope, fine, PF is just fine with that.
> I have read too much deliberately point-missing f*ckwittery for one night on here, definitely time to step away before I start being as free with my opinions as those who I have an increasingly low opinion of.


Go ahead knock yourself out honey 
No one has said they are racist, no one has made any anti raciat comments, anti extreamist yes not racist..
The way look at it is i have me opinions as do others and to be fair my view is i will say what i feel, like i say i take people on an individual basis no matter what bloody colour, race, background doesnt matter to me! If i dont like their views or the way they act against people then yes i will say how i feel about them..im not two faced and i dont beat about the bush.

whats that old saying?....
say what you feel and be who you are..
because people who mind dont matter
and people who matter dont mind :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Bellaboo1 said:


> What in the same way the bleeding heart lefties support each other as well .....touche !!! LOL


Ah - but there is one subtle difference. We may be supporting each other - but the "I'm not racist but .." brigade are supporting each other in their self deception that they are not racist.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Ah - but there is one subtle difference. We may be supporting each other - but the "I'm not racist but .." brigade are supporting each other in their self deception that they are not racist.


Can I ask you a serious question please?
Do you think i am a racist? and please be honest, I sharn't be offended


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Just watching tv now about the riots in august, who was responsible for that, just seen hundreds of rioters not a white face to be seen,oh sorry there were the owner of the furniture store, he was crying, the store had survived a war but it didnt survive this, these are the ones i hate, yes hate is a strong word i very rarely use but i hate the extremists, the ones that wreck lives, but still think they have the right to our country.


I saw loads of white faces -maybe you only saw what u wanted to see


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DT said:


> Can I ask you a serious question please?
> Do you think i am a racist? and please be honest, I sharn't be offended


What a stupid question dt!

Look in the mirror there is a label on your head that clearly says RACIST!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> I haven't screamed, or even politely said it....her own words, not mine.
> Directly against forum rules too, and not the first (or last) time someone can be so blatant it and get away with it. Seems to me that if you upset someone's opinion round here they can spit the dummy, cry "bullying" and thread gets locked down......but openly admit you're racist? Nope, fine, PF is just fine with that.
> I have read too much deliberately point-missing f*ckwittery for one night on here, definitely time to step away before I start being as free with my opinions as those who I have an increasingly low opinion of.


And can I please ask you the same question as spellweaver?
Seriously! do you believe me to be a racist?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> As ime the subject of your post show me where ive cried bullying. *i actually said ime racist* as i must be if most of you here think standing up for what someone believes in or doesnt believe in, so if thats racist then ime afraid i must be, like HB pointed out more like a realist, but many dont understand that so i will speak in their language, use the word that most do understand been as its used so often and thats racist.
> Will look forward to you showing me my post where ime crying bullying/


Copied and pasted directly from the forum rules:

_Any offence, serious enough to be viewed as Gross misconduct, e.g., racism, slander, harassment, attempted hacking etc. will result in an instant IP ban with no prior warnings given._

So that's 2 instant bans on this thread alone. Hello, mods?

You weren't the subject of my post, I was replying to you. Edit to add - Ignore the last sentence, I thought I was replying to Harley Bear.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> Can I ask you a serious question please?
> Do you think i am a racist? and please be honest, I sharn't be offended


I dont thing its necessarily about being racist!! its about being prejudice and sometimes YES I think you are


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Copied and pasted directly from the forum rules:
> 
> _Any offence, serious enough to be viewed as Gross misconduct, e.g., racism, slander, harassment, attempted hacking etc. will result in an instant IP ban with no prior warnings given._
> 
> ...


Surely to god anyone with half a wallnut can clearly see she was blatantly being sarcastic


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I saw loads of white faces -maybe you only saw what u wanted to see


Suzy! you have know me via the forum a long time, will you give a honest answer please - do you see me as a racist?m


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I saw loads of white faces -maybe you only saw what u wanted to see


Like i said earlier i was quoting on what i actually saw, i obviosly saw more footage when it was actually happening so i am uner no illusion that there wasnt white people amongst them, i will say it again i was commenting on what i was seeing at the time of me posting.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT - why are you asking if people see you as racist? you are an intelligent lady -that is a question you are capable of answering yourself. surely you know if you are racist or not.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Nobody should be able to tell anyone that they are not allowed to fly there "OWN" flag in there country. 

If a british person went over to another country and started saying that they were offended by there "own country flag" that would be just as ridicalous, that does not make me a racist at all. 

People who have burnt poppies and done horrible things in this country that degrade our "people" and "our war memorials" are just not worthy of any words to be honest that also does not make me a racist.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DT said:


> Awh! so you are saying I am guilty of gross midconduct then? Can you confirm that please?
> 
> And by the way!!! say hello to my baby!
> hurry up!!! I'm deleting her (amber is her name) in just a moment!
> Beautiful ain't she!


Is that your daughter?Very pretty girl! ...
you must be racist no doubt in my mind esp now


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> DT - why are you asking if people see you as racist? you are an intelligent lady -that is a question you are capable of answering yourself. surely you know if you are racist or not.....


Because reading through the lines I suspect that someone has suggested that! The post regarding the actual thread being against forum rules should spell it out!! AND! I am livid!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> Awh! so you are saying I am guilty of gross midconduct then? Can you confirm that please?
> 
> And by the way!!! say hello to my baby!
> hurry up!!! I'm deleting her (amber is her name) in just a moment!
> Beautiful ain't she!


Yep - Amber is a pretty girl...but I am confused as to the relevance hun?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> Suzy! you have know me via the forum a long time, will you give a honest answer please - do you see me as a racist?m


Ive answered lol - for me its not about racism on this thread but prejudice which Like I said I do think you are sometimes ....I dont think anyone has directly called another racist on this thread being racist is hating a person because of the colour of their skin - being prejudice is assuming a group of people are all the same there are many forms of prejudice - not just colour


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Nobody should be able to tell anyone that they are not allowed to fly there "OWN" flag in there country.
> 
> If a british person went over to another country and started saying that they were offended by there "own country flag" that would be just as ridicalous, that does not make me a racist at all.
> 
> People who have burnt poppies and done horrible things in this country that degrade our "people" and "our war memorials" are just not worthy of any words to be honest that also does not make me a racist.


NOBODY OF COLOUR OR RACE OTHER THAN ENGLISH SAID IT!!! thats the whole point of the argument!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Go ahead knock yourself out honey
> *No one has said they are racist*, no one has made any anti raciat comments, anti extreamist yes not racist..
> The way look at it is i have me opinions as do others and to be fair my view is i will say what i feel, like i say i take people on an individual basis no matter what bloody colour, race, background doesnt matter to me! If i dont like their views or the way they act against people then yes i will say how i feel about them..im not two faced and i dont beat about the bush.
> 
> ...


Wrong. And I've screenshot it for reference when the thread is shut down. Instant ban, honey


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> Because reading through the lines I suspect that someone has suggested that! The post regarding the actual thread being against forum rules should spell it out!! AND! I am livid!


Look this is all getting out of hand - DT! you do not have to justify yourself and post pictures of your mixed race grandchild!! you have your opinion and thats fine!!! no one is saying u cannot have that opinion


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

myshkin said:


> Copied and pasted directly from the forum rules:
> 
> _Any offence, serious enough to be viewed as Gross misconduct, e.g., racism, slander, harassment, attempted hacking etc. will result in an instant IP ban with no prior warnings given._
> 
> ...


If i didnt know better i would have thought you were threatening me............threatening behaviour is that against forum rules?.............grow up


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i have sort of read through this thread and just wanted to add my two penny worth i was always taught that there is good and bad in EVERYONE regardless of colour or creed but i honestly think this country is lilly livered when it comes to standing up for our own country they are afraid to do this and that incase it upsets someone else when they should be sticking up for our own country that does make me mad racist, no, my husband and family are a different colour to me and so are my children


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Wrong. And I've screenshot it for reference when the thread is shut down. Instant ban, honey


Like i said HM was being sarcastic, theres no need for being petty and underhand by keeping a screen shot of her post.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Ive answered lol - for me its not about racism on this thread but prejudice which Like I said I do think you are sometimes ....I dont think anyone has directly called another racist on this thread being racist is hating a person because of the colour of their skin - being prejudice is assuming a group of people are all the same there are many forms of prejudice - not just colour


Thank you suzy! I value your honesty! I have been known to make comments yes that could be termed racist by some - but I certainly do not nor never have disliked a person for their skin colour!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DT said:


> Because reading through the lines I suspect that someone has suggested that! The post regarding the actual thread being against forum rules should spell it out!! AND! I am livid!


Re-read the post I made. I didn't say the _thread_ was against forum rules - I said that an individual being openly racist was. And that was directed at someone who has twice on this thread explicitly declared herself to be racist.

Does no-one read anything before they reply/jump to conclusions?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> If i didnt know better i would have thought you were threatening me............threatening behaviour is that against forum rules?.............grow up


What's threatening about taking a screenshot of a public forum? Sounds like a dummy about to be spat......


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> NOBODY OF COLOUR OR RACE OTHER THAN ENGLISH SAID IT!!! thats the whole point of the argument!


So why the hell is everyone ranting about "RACE" then??

Good job i am welsh then, you wouldn't get this behaviour in wales.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> So why the hell is everyone ranting about "RACE" then??
> 
> Good job i am welsh then, you wouldn't get this behaviour in wales.


Because people were being acused of being racist...have a look through the first few pages think it started early on.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> So why the hell is everyone ranting about "RACE" then??
> 
> Good job i am welsh then, you wouldn't get this behaviour in wales.


Erm... maybe if you had actually read the article then you wouldn't be jumping on the band waggon ..... but then again everyone else had as well then this could have been a different thread


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> *So why the hell is everyone ranting about "RACE" then?? *
> Good job i am welsh then, you wouldn't get this behaviour in wales.


Pretty much sums the whole thing up


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Can I ask you a serious question please?
> Do you think i am a racist? and please be honest, I sharn't be offended


My honest answer is that I am in two minds about whether or not you are racist.

Sometimes I think you are not, because you post intelligent things such as



DT said:


> 99% of the problems associated with many of the racist issues are created by the stuffed shirts who sit in their offices and have no idea how the other half live,coupled with the local councils and the pillocks that have the powers to run the country! No wonder there are tensions regarding some decisions.
> :


and



DT said:


> WHAT I am trying to get through and this is MY opinion (seeing as SOME of us are yet again being *labelled racist *for our views is)
> 
> And remember! this is MY opinion, In todays multi cultural society the racist laws are way out dated and need abolishing because if you look closely in todays society is IS actually the racist laws that are causing the racism.
> I believe it was in the late sixties that the laws were introduced and , at that time they were needed, life for an ethnic minority child at school then (I know) was for some a very sad time, as it was other minorities in built up areas. But now - think some nee to admit they not longer work and are the cause of much hard feeling!


But then when you seem unable to recognise truly racist posts, it makes me wonder whether or not you are racist, or whether you are just stirring the pot  - what, you??!!!.

Hope that's not offended you - I've been totally honest there.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

myshkin said:


> What's threatening about taking a screenshot of a public forum? Sounds like a dummy about to be spat......


I posted that before you mentioned the screenshot so please dont keep coming back to me before you have at least checked the order of the postings, no ime not spitting my dummy out, never have never will you obviously dont know me because thats not my style.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Shall we do the hokey cokey guys


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> Thank you suzy! I value your honesty! I have been known to make comments yes that could be termed racist by some - but I certainly do not nor never have disliked a person for their skin colour!


And if you did thats your perogitive - although I wouldnt agree wiht it lol - I dont agree with many of your views on race/culture etc lol but I have to ACCEPT that others will not think like me. I do think though and you are involved in this DT that as a grandmother of a mixed race child and myself as a step mum of mixed race kids and hopefully one of my own v soon that we dont instill prejudice - and most importantly that they know about ALL sides of their culture - your granddaughter is STUNNING BUT she will be viewed in life as a non white person because of the colour of her skin - FACT and they need to be prepared for that!

This post really does highlight that one story that is not completely true can get out of hand and incite anger towards another race .


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Because people were being acused of being racist...have a look through the first few pages think it started early on.





Cleo38 said:


> Erm... maybe if you had actually read the article then you wouldn't be jumping on the band waggon ..... but then again everyone else had as well then this could have been a different thread


Believe me i have not had time to read through all the posts sorry. 

So everyone stop talking about different race and colour and just blame the ENGLISH instead!!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> My honest answer is that I am in two minds about whether or not you are racist.
> 
> Sometimes I think you are not, because you post intelligent things such as
> 
> ...


Nope! that were a good reply! and one that pleases me! Thank you!
I won't pretend to have never made what could have be viewed as a racial comment because I have! But then so have both of our Princes if I remember right


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Believe me i have not had time to read through all the posts sorry.
> 
> So everyone stop talking about different race and colour and just blame the ENGLISH instead!!!


Aaaah but this thread is being about British I thought - Union Jack?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Nobody should be able to tell anyone that they are not allowed to fly there "OWN" flag in there country.
> 
> If a british person went over to another country and started saying that they were offended by there "own country flag" that would be just as ridicalous, that does not make me a racist at all.
> 
> People who have burnt poppies and done horrible things in this country that degrade our "people" and "our war memorials" are just not worthy of any words to be honest that also does not make me a racist.


(Takes a very deep breath and tries to speak calmly)

Kathryn. (smiles)

No-one has told anyone they cannot fly their own flag in their own country.

Gamston council voted to return to the traditional British method of flying the Union Jack on the traditional flag days rather than than flying it every day. This was done because of complaints by white British people who lived in the parish.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> Shall we do the hokey cokey guys


No ime rubbish at it i dont know my right from my left, we could do the conga tho


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I posted that before you mentioned the screenshot so please dont keep coming back to me before you have at least checked the order of the postings, no ime not spitting my dummy put, never have never will you obviously dont know me because thats not my style.


So.....what's threatening? I highlighted your own words, and pasted the forum rules. I thought you were all for everyone holding their own opinion, no matter what anyone thinks? I give you facts, not even my opinion, and you start talking about threatening behaviour.......not very consistent is about the politest thing I can say about it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Aaaah but this thread is being about British I thought - Union Jack?


That is why i am soo friggin confused, what people are NOW saying is that a BRITISH person wants the BRITISH UNION FLAG not to be up all the time??

IT doesnt make any sense does it??


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> (Takes a very deep breath and tries to speak calmly)
> 
> Kathryn. (smiles)
> 
> ...


Read my lastest post


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shall we all just talk about something nice......... like the real recession about to hit and the euro about to crash :scared:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> shall we all just talk about something nice......... like the real recession about to hit and the euro about to crash :scared:


Oh yeah and then we can start slating the bankers!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> shall we all just talk about something nice......... like the real recession about to hit and the euro about to crash :scared:


Yes lets as this thread makes no sense whatsoever. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> shall we all just talk about something nice......... like the real recession about to hit and the euro about to crash :scared:


The was a terrible RTA at the end of our road earlier!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I am going to Birmingham tomorrow for a couple of nights for some retail therapy and to spend some time with my hubby - that is nice. (for those that have not read my thread lol)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I am going to Birmingham tomorrow for a couple of nights for some retail therapy and to spend some time with my hubby - that is nice. (for those that have not read my thread lol)


Have a lovely time hun, relax and enjoy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

myshkin said:


> Copied and pasted directly from the forum rules:
> 
> _Any offence, serious enough to be viewed as Gross misconduct, e.g., racism, slander, harassment, attempted hacking etc. will result in an instant IP ban with no prior warnings given._
> 
> ...


That could be seen as threatening, sorry you dont get sarcasm do ya? think we just need to agree to disagree tbh,


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

gorgeous said:


> Oh yeah and then we can start slating the bankers!:thumbup:


you really should learn how to spell properly gorgeous


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> That could be seen as threatening, sorry you dont get sarcasm do ya? think we just need to agree to disagree tbh,


Tell me what was threatening, I am all ears.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is my LAST post on the thread!

PLEASE turn up the volume!!! FULL BLAST!!

Blue Mink - Melting Pot - YouTube


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

DT said:


> The was a terrible RTA at the end of our road earlier!


i was goint to give you a like but had second thoughts
a young man threw himself off the new motorway bridge near us the other day but he actually survived


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Come on guys!! lets just agree to disagree!!! - :thumbup:

On a good note im off shopping on Saturday with mummy to get my new winter coat for XMAS oohhhhhh cant wait!!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I'm off to the Border Collie Club of GB Pup of the Year Competition on Sunday - Xia has qualified! The last pup we had who qualified was Neo - and he won the Minor Puppy section!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Well I'm off to the Border Collie Club of GB Pup of the Year Competition on Sunday - Xia has qualified! The last pup we had who qualified was Neo - and he won the Minor Puppy section!


Can't you leave early (like now) please and give us a break:thumbup: :thumbup: :scared:

JOKE!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Come on guys!! lets just agree to disagree!!! - :thumbup:
> 
> On a good note im off shopping on Saturday with mummy to get my new winter coat for XMAS oohhhhhh cant wait!!!!


Good job you managed to read it right! else I would have been saying get one three sizes too big!:scared:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> Can't ypu leave early (like now) and give us a break:thumbup: :thumbup: :scared:
> 
> JOKE!


You said the previous post was the last post on this thread, did you not?

i am tired.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> You said the previous post was the last post on this thread, did you not?
> 
> i am tired.


I only went for a wee wee!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> I only went for a wee wee!


don't take the pi$$


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

myshkin said:


> Tell me what was threatening, I am all ears.


Quoting the rules then saying "hello mods"could be seen as threatening to report to mods, ok? i do think you are actually trying your upmost to cause trouble now.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> don't take the pi$$


Rumbled twice on one thread! must be losing it


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Quoting the rules then saying "hello mods"could be seen as threatening to report to mods, ok? i do think you are actually trying your upmost to cause trouble now.


Brilliant. It's public. The mods can see it. If I wanted to report it, it would be done by now. And if that's your idea of threatening then I am truly sorry to have frightened such a fragile flower.
See? I do get sarcasm after all.
Causing trouble? Because you, of course were aiming to smooth things over and promote peace and love for all....what happened to everyone's entitled to an opinion, no matter how hateful it is?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

myshkin said:


> Brilliant. It's public. The mods can see it. If I wanted to report it, it would be done by now. And if that's your idea of threatening then I am truly sorry to have frightened such a fragile flower.
> See? I do get sarcasm after all.
> Causing trouble? Because you, of course were aiming to smooth things over and promote peace and love for all....what happened to everyone's entitled to an opinion, no matter how hateful it is?


:thumbup:...................................


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Can't you leave early (like now) please and give us a break:thumbup: :thumbup: :scared:
> 
> JOKE!


Now you know you would miss me! :lol: :lol: In fact, I think that you might get up to such mischief while I'm away on Sunday that I just might have to cancel ................

NOT! :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Brilliant. It's public. The mods can see it. If I wanted to report it, it would be done by now. And if that's your idea of threatening then I am truly sorry to have frightened such a fragile flower.
> See? I do get sarcasm after all.
> Causing trouble? Because you, of course were aiming to smooth things over and promote peace and love for all....what happened to everyone's entitled to an opinion, no matter how hateful it is?


Don't think HM style is to smooth things over! she don't cause trouble - not that I have noticed anyway! 
A few could do with taking a leaf outta her book ! As I have never seen her carry a spat over to another thread neither!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> Don't think HM style is to smooth things over! she don't cause trouble - not that I have noticed anyway!
> A few could do with taking a leaf outta her book ! As I have never seen her carry a spat over to another thread neither!


Thanks for that and i have to say youve got me right and neither do i bear grudges, because i believe that we all have our own opinions and should be able to voice them.
Neither do i sink to petty threats and jibes.:confused1: or is that one

well nitey nite everyone, work tomorrow but its friday!!!! see you all tomorrow.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Now you know you would miss me! :lol: :lol:
> :thumbup:


Like a hole in the head! :scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Speaking of heads!

Reckon it's time for a head count! so don the tin hats and hands up them of you that have survived the battle:thumbup::thumbup:

Coz!!! ding ding!! ROUND TWO:scared:

seriously! seems ALMOST everyone has kissed and made up:thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

It's getting almost tribal on here...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Like a hole in the head! :scared:


:001_tt2: :ciappa: :001_tt2:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

poohdog said:


> It's getting almost tribal on here...


Ha Ha love it!!!!! the pic i mean, god got to tread carefully on here tonight.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Gee what a thread.. :lol:
I myself can see why traditionalists may think that flying the flag all year round would for want of a better word cheapen the original reason(s) for flying it.


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

dont start it up again XXZ LOL

what shall we 'discuss' tomorrow

night night sleep tight etc.

jenn


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

I almost feel bad to bring the thread back on topic (as you all seem to be having such fun) but if anyone is interested there is a piece on the BBC website on it here with interviews with locals and council members.

BBC Nottingham


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> I almost feel bad to bring the thread back on topic (as you all seem to be having such fun) but if anyone is interested there is a piece on the BBC website on it here with interviews with locals and council members.
> 
> BBC Nottingham


:thumbup: :thumbup: That was the interview I was looking for! :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> I almost feel bad to bring the thread back on topic (as you all seem to be having such fun) but if anyone is interested there is a piece on the BBC website on it here with interviews with locals and council members.
> 
> BBC Nottingham


Thanks for that.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Wrong. And I've screenshot it for reference when the thread is shut down. Instant ban, honey


LOL how damn childish, threatening to get someone banned cos they have an opinion, so lets just twist words and sarcasm and make out all opposed are racists  I can see why pf is rocking lately.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think IRRESPECTIVE of who or what colour or race complained ......its not then acceptable to "group" all of that race as having the same opinion which some seem to do on these kinds of threads - generalising - and then start hating on them .....it does no good and only harbours resentment 

On a seperate note I AM wearing a poppy today and will be taking part in a two minute silence at 11 to honour all of our fallen soldiers ....


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

poohdog said:


> It's getting almost tribal on here...


Did not need to see those breasts before breakfast......


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Did not need to see those breasts before breakfast......


LOL! that made me giggle


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:
Didnt even notice them last night


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I think IRRESPECTIVE of who or what colour or race complained ......its not then acceptable to "group" all of that race as having the same opinion which some seem to do on these kinds of threads - generalising - and then start hating on them .....it does no good and only harbours resentment
> 
> *On a seperate note I AM wearing a poppy today and will be taking part in a two minute silence at 11 to honour all of our fallen soldiers ....*




Agreed, I always hate the inference that somehow you are un patriotic if you don't 100% agree with these sorts of sentiments.

I love my coutry, warts and all, and i love the freedom it affords me and i am still allowed to have an opinion but if we keep on cherry picking who can and can't have a say on subjects in OUR country (within the bounds of law) then we erode our own rights to peaceful protest and freedom of speech. We are already seeing muttering about banning protests because they "inconvenience" commerce 

On this subject Suzy, as always we are in agreement 

I have said this many times, last time i looked waving a flag wasn't banned .

Jerusalem - Last Night of the Proms 06 - YouTube


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Has the bell gone yet for round two?:scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Seriously!
I am dizzy!
And dispite starting the thread have to admit that even I have lost track about what it *was* all about!

There seems to be, on the thread, two sides (just as their are in real life I guess) One lot are passinate about their beliefs and the other lot about theirs! The is NO middle ground so it seems on PF!

Anyway!! to bring it *back* on track here is the link to the interview that I initially based this thread on

BBC News - Nottinghamshire councillor may resign over union jack

It was posted by a member last night but has been 'buried'

Now this, I think we all have to agree is not quiet so 'tentative' as the original link that I posted giving a brief outline from the 'this is Nottingham ' website.

Here is is again!
BBC News - Nottinghamshire councillor may resign over union jack

And I think ALL would have to admit that that flag does not look intrusive in any way shape nor form!

Edited to add, perhaps bad timing has a lot to account for here!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> Seriously!
> I am dizzy!
> And dispite starting the thread have to admit that even I have lost track about what it *was* all about!
> 
> ...


No to me it DOES NOT look intrusive ! but then im not a black man living in a predominently white area which West Bridgford is  maybe for him its been v hard to fit in in such an area as Gamston and the flag just reconfirms this for him and makes him feel like an outsider?? I dont know Im just guessing here! I still think though that the BBC and news have "played" with this by putting a black man on who is opposed to it  he could have been one of many asked who did not have a problem with it - this sort of media coverage only makes things harder for other people of the same race who do not have the same view as this man........

On another note the phone box and area where they showed on that clip is right near where my nan used to live and I remember playing in that phone box and field as a child!! happy days!


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Another reason why i hate Notts!!

My next door neighbour has a flag in his back garden and it doesn't bother anyone.

Ive got my poppy for today and will be parading sunday, i stand for what i believe in


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

DT said:


> Seriously!
> I am dizzy!
> And dispite starting the thread have to admit that even I have lost track about what it *was* all about!
> 
> ...


Yes i agree the thread was COMPLETELY lost in utter rubbish, somebody regardless of race or colour wanted the flag taken down etc well all I was saying is that is not right. As a BRITISH flag it should be allowed to fly in BRITAIN everyday etc.

The bit i posted was not mainly about the "Race" of people it was about how "BRITAIN" has just fallen apart these days. How can one crime by one person be ok and just get a small fine but when the same crime is committed by someone else they get a prison sentence, that is not right in my opinion.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Yes i agree the thread was COMPLETELY lost in utter rubbish, somebody regardless of race or colour wanted the flag taken down etc well all I was saying is that is not right. As a BRITISH flag it should be allowed to fly in BRITAIN everyday etc.
> 
> The bit i posted was not mainly about the "Race" of people it was about how "BRITAIN" has just fallen apart these days. How can one crime by one person be ok and just get a small fine but when the same crime is committed by someone else they get a prison sentence, that is not right in my opinion.


YOu have hit the nail on the head Kath !! RACE should not be bought into it but it always is in these kinds of threads in DT's opening post she said in part of it

I caught the tail end of an interview whereby a guy from the Carribean was saying how would folk feel if his flew his countries flag in the the faces of others day after day! (I have my views on this but shall keep my gob well and truell sealed!)

Now DT has every right to post this BUT has to be prepared for others opposed to that because many people then came on the thread saying this is England if you dont like it eff off - I for one dont think that is fair - many of these people are born in england?? so have every right to an opinion too - ?

The thread did not stay in context I think because of that particular part in DT's opening thread


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't watch the clip - I just get a red swirly thing keep going round and round  

Anyone got another link?

I wanna join in round 2 but can't comment if I cant see the clip


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I can't watch the clip - I just get a red swirly thing keep going round and round
> 
> Anyone got another link?
> 
> I wanna join in round 2 but can't comment if I cant see the clip


I've just told ya - time to upgrade me dear!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I can't watch the clip - I just get a red swirly thing keep going round and round
> 
> Anyone got another link?
> 
> I wanna join in round 2 but can't comment if I cant see the clip


Ever thought the red swirly thing may be a warning from him upstairs:scared:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

BBC News - Nottinghamshire councillor may resign over union jack

its on BBC website


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> Ever thought the red swirly thing may be a warning from him upstairs:scared:


Surely if its a red one , its from him Downstairs???


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Nah, I know him from downstairs so well we have a private line!!!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Nah, I know him from downstairs so well we have a private line!!!!


we know! we've witnessed it!:scared:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Nah, I know him from downstairs so well we have a private line!!!!


PMSL!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Nah, I know him from downstairs so well we have a private line!!!!


Soon to be cut-off if you dont upgrade soon, lol lol!!!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Soon to be cut-off if you dont upgrade soon, lol lol!!!!!


No - that one works on magic  - wish the computer did :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> No - that one works on magic  - wish the computer did :lol:


You sure its not Gas??????????????????????


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> we know! we've witnessed it!:scared:


Heh heh - be afraid - be very afraid ............... mwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> You sure its not Gas??????????????????????


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Everyone is wondering what the hell we're on about here!!!! Shall we tell them or shall we let them wonder (tweaks moustache evilly)


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

poohdog said:


> It's getting almost tribal on here...


Oh my god i have never seen man boobies so saggy 



Golgotha_tramp said:


> I almost feel bad to bring the thread back on topic (as you all seem to be having such fun) but if anyone is interested there is a piece on the BBC website on it here with interviews with locals and council members.
> 
> BBC Nottingham


Oh dear...How dare that first guy say he has to explain to his mates that he doesnt live in BNP headquarters! Fkin cheeky barsteward! No one is stopping him from flying a flag on his property of he wants to, thats up to him! But how dare he even think about speaking like that! He wants a fist in his mouth! That flag is on public land, brittish public land! and should be up as and when people see fit! Makes me laugh it really does 

I think the wonam who said her fathers father etc died for that flag and should be there!

*sits waiting to be labled a racist*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Mrs bear - that is indeed a lady wiv the saggy boobs lol lol!! :scared:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Mrs bear - that is indeed a lady wiv the saggy boobs lol lol!! :scared:


Oh dear god!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Everyone is wondering what the hell we're on about here!!!! Shall we tell them or shall we let them wonder (tweaks moustache evilly)


Oooh, hard choice??? If we tell them thats taking the thread off-topic and thats very norty norty so let 'em wonder!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Mrs bear - that is indeed a lady wiv the saggy boobs lol lol!! :scared:


I was just going to suggest that maybe Mrsbear had a sex education lesson on body parts!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> I was just going to suggest that maybe Mrsbear had a sex education lesson on body parts!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DT said:


> I was just going to suggest that maybe Mrsbear had a sex education lesson on body parts!


Well.....without anyone jumping down my throat....they all look the same to me  apart from the woman behind the guy with the lappy being groped by a kid...they all have the same square jaw and manly look about em


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Oh my god i have never seen man boobies so saggy
> 
> Oh dear...How dare that first guy say he has to explain to his mates that he doesnt live in BNP headquarters! Fkin cheeky barsteward! No one is stopping him from flying a flag on his property of he wants to, thats up to him! But how dare he even think about speaking like that! He wants a fist in his mouth! That flag is on public land, brittish public land! and should be up as and when people see fit! Makes me laugh it really does
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought what it would be like to live in a predominantly Black area ??? would you ever feel uncomfortable??? I think the answer would be yes - just something to think about -

Also IF this black man DID decided to put a Jamaican or African Flag up in his garden OR in the field do you not think other neighbours of white skin colour would not comment or complain privately behind the scenes?? end of the day this man has a right to his own opinion and just cos it does not conform to what we want does not mean he should be told to eff off back to his own country xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Oooh, hard choice??? If we tell them thats taking the thread off-topic and thats very norty norty so let 'em wonder!


Oh yes, of course - we couldn't possibly be norty! :aureola:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Have you ever thought what it would be like to live in a predominantly Black area ??? would you ever feel uncomfortable??? I think the answer would be yes - just something to think about -
> 
> Also IF this black man DID decided to put a Jamaican or African Flag up in his garden OR in the field do you not think other neighbours of white skin colour would not comment or complain privately behind the scenes?? end of the day this man has a right to his own opinion and just cos it does not conform to what we want does not mean he should be told to eff off back to his own country xx


I have lived in al all black/asian area and went to a school where i was the ONLY white child...and its not as if that guy is the only black guy in town...infact he talks like hes the only freakin black guy in the country! Hes just a d1ck!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Oh yes, of course - we couldn't possibly be norty! :aureola:


P.S. - go check the crufts thread :lol::lol::lol:

:aureola::aureola:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Oh yes, of course - we couldn't possibly be norty! :aureola:


You speak for yourselves


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

At the end of the day the guy is asking for a big racial war on his hands, it is a friggin FLAG!! I mean what HARM is it doing to him or anybody else?? 

I do not get his argument?? It is going to make the community think that he is against the BRITISH by making a song and dance


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Off to do me silence bit wiv This Morning - pip pip for now!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> At the end of the day the guy is asking for a big racial war on his hands, it is a friggin FLAG!! I mean what HARM is it doing to him or anybody else??
> 
> I do not get his argument?? It is going to make the community think that he is against the BRITISH by making a song and dance


Would love to see peoples reactions if one of 'us' went over to jamacia, india or any such country and made a big bloody whoohaa about them flying their flags!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> P.S. - go check the crufts thread :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> :aureola::aureola:


 Just checked it - OMG - or being as it was him Downstairs - should that be OMD!!!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I have lived in al all black/asian area and went to a school where i was the ONLY white child...and its not as if that guy is the only black guy in town...infact he talks like hes the only freakin black guy in the country! Hes just a d1ck!


Well to be fair that is a rarety hun its normally the other way round!! lol - its your opinion and your entitled to it - as is he


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

C'mon guys - chill out please!!

The two old boys on This Morning were in tears and brought me to tears too for the tribute to all Soldiers, living and dead.

Life is truly too short........................................


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> At the end of the day the guy is asking for a big racial war on his hands, it is a friggin FLAG!! I mean what HARM is it doing to him or anybody else??
> 
> I do not get his argument?? It is going to make the community think that he is against the BRITISH by making a song and dance


Kath I know this area v well and believe u me if someone put a jamaican flag up there would be uproar!!! pmsl


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> At the end of the day the guy is asking for a big racial war on his hands, it is a friggin FLAG!! I mean what HARM is it doing to him or anybody else??
> 
> I do not get his argument?? It is going to make the community think that he is against the BRITISH by making a song and dance


Somewhere in there is my argument Kath, The UJ should not be open for discussion if JUST one single person wants to fly it anywhere in the UK for however long they want then there should in my view be no objection from no one, irrespective of the colour of their skin, and that includes WHITE!

and! it is interviews like that that do cause disrupt and hard feeling!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> C'mon guys - chill out please!!
> 
> The two old boys on This Morning were in tears and brought me to tears too for the tribute to all Soldiers, living and dead.
> 
> Life is truly too short........................................


Your right - im coming off this thread for a while ......life is way to short to be hating on ANYONE!!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> C'mon guys - chill out please!!
> 
> The two old boys on This Morning were in tears and brought me to tears too for the tribute to all Soldiers, living and dead.
> 
> Life is truly too short........................................


Very, very true! Just so sad that thise idiots are causing more racial hatred and they cant even see it! Which will no doubt lead to more wars and more lives lost


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Your right - im coming off this thread for a while ......life is way to short to be hating on ANYONE!!!


I'll come with you! Do I need to gring my gloves:scared:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> I'll come with you! Do I need to gring my gloves:scared:


LOL yes!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Your right - im coming off this thread for a while ......life is way to short to be hating on ANYONE!!!


Absolutely i am going up the cemetery now to lay flowers for my mum and dad, life is too short. 

That is why there is no need for a councillor to be moaning about a FLAG!! :mad2::mad2:

There are IMPORTANT things going on in this world and that is NOT one of them.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> C'mon guys - chill out please!!
> 
> The two old boys on This Morning were in tears and brought me to tears too for the tribute to all Soldiers, living and dead.
> 
> Life is truly too short........................................


just saw them! and he still had his boots, he were 16 when he went away to fight!
They had to take to clothing and boots off the dead to even survive!

We owe them so very very much! They will NEVER be forgotton!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

On another note we just did a two minute silence at work and guess what the bloody phone rang!!!!!:mad2: I left it untill the two minutes were up cos it kept ringing ! how disprespectful!  was an english woman by the way


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Absolutely i am going up the cemetery now to lay flowers for my mum and dad, life is too short.
> 
> That is why there is no need for a councillor to be moaning about a FLAG!! :mad2::mad2:
> 
> There are IMPORTANT things going on in this world and that is NOT one of them.


HUGS hun - yes it puts things into perspective - Its also my colleague who is dying 51st birthday today so my two minute silence was also in honour of him  - Thinking of you Tom - you will ALWAYS be in our hearts xxxxxxx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> just saw them! and he still had his boots, he were 16 when he went away to fight!
> They had to take to clothing and boots off the dead to even survive!
> 
> We owe them so very very much! They will NEVER be forgotton!


This is exactly why I consider my job a privilege - looking after this generation is me giving something back for what they did.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

As this thread is about Nottingham...thought you'd like to see this off a local forum...

*RULE BRITTANNIA!*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

poohdog said:


> As this thread is about Nottingham...thought you'd like to see this off a local forum...
> 
> *RULE BRITTANNIA!*


Is this ROund 3 now then???


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Is this ROund 3 now then???


Well there ain't many of us left now!
Expect we'll hear of a K'O sometime later today!:thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

All this proves is there are knob heads in all sectors of society  I have always found that knob-headism doesn not restrict itself to one particular creed or colour


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> All this proves is there are knob heads in all sectors of society  I have always found that knob-headism doesn not restrict itself to one particular creed or colour


Nah Rainy you're right It's equally shared out amongst us, PF members maybe getting a little more then their fair share!:scared:

NOW!! DT is really really really!:scared: :scared:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

and this thread is still going on think ile turn my laptop off.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> and this thread is still going on think ile turn my laptop off.


lightweight!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> lightweight!


Did you really think i meant that? nah, dint think so, oh well round 2 and 3 has been rather civilised.:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ding!

Ding!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Did you really think i meant that? nah, dint think so, oh well round 2 and 3 has been rather civilised.:thumbup:


We have been waiting to gather troops again HM

But be warned! They have that there Rainybows batting for them now!

Where's Mrs Bear when ya need her?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DT said:


> We have been waiting to gather troops again HM
> 
> But be warned! They have that there Rainybows batting for them now!
> 
> Where's Mrs Bear when ya need her?


Fill me in...what we argueing sorry 'debating' over now?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

DT said:


> We have been waiting to gather troops again HM
> 
> But be warned! They have that there Rainybows batting for them now!
> 
> Where's Mrs Bear when ya need her?


have no fear dt...im here!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> have no fear dt...im here!


thats certainly reassuring Albert!:scared:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Aye - me and DT have been hovering all afternoon waiting for a 'debate' to start again - we were the two faithful to the cause ones - everyone nicked off!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just a subtle reminder!  In my normal subtle as a brick manner!

This is the interview that the thread were ontended to discuss!

BBC News - Nottinghamshire councillor may resign over union jack

Not the mandy pandy link that I originally posted on the opening thread!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

i see the edl were given a hard time today by the police!easy targets eh?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> have no fear dt...im here!


and where were you when we needed you last night?...........i was nearly dead meat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> and where were you when we needed you last night?...........i was nearly dead meat.


im here molly...dont worry...dinner soon...then im ready!!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Fill me in...what we argueing sorry 'debating' over now?


we arnt we'r going to be good girls tonight ....anyway you should'nt be getting too excited.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> and where were you when we needed you last night?...........i was nearly dead meat.


you have gorra be joking! Some are mere pussycats compared to you:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> we arnt we'r going to be good girls tonight ....anyway you should'nt be getting too excited.


scrap that HB cos alberts on his way over


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DT said:


> Just a subtle reminder!  In my normal subtle as a brick manner!
> 
> This is the interview that the thread were ontended to discuss!
> 
> ...


Whats the betting the guy in that interview has a brittish passport 


haeveymolly said:


> we arnt we'r going to be good girls tonight ....anyway you should'nt be getting too excited.


:lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> scrap that HB cos alberts on his way over


Annnnnnnnd whats that supposed to mean? huh, huh ?lol


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DT said:


> We have been waiting to gather troops again HM
> 
> But be warned! They have that there Rainybows batting for them now!
> 
> Where's Mrs Bear when ya need her?


LOL, lucky for you my old commrade, at this moment in time quite frankly "i don't give a damn"

What i will say is that having fought this good fight for a fair while on here my conclusion is thus.

People don't MEAN to be predjudice, people don't mean to offend and make sweeping statements that some of us find really quite offensive, people DO have a clumsy way of saying what they mean, people sometimes have a point but make it badly, i am NOT some namby pamby, liberal numpty and Life is too short to make enemies of people you will never meet.

Peace and Love, DT Peace and Love xx


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

have just seen the actual bbc interview - say no more.

On the subject of traffic wardens, when we lived in devon, there was one put a parking ticket on the back of a pony parked with his trap while his owner was in the bank, she darnt show her face for a month. Yuk nottingham parking wardens.

jenn


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> LOL, lucky for you my old commrade, at this moment in time quite frankly "i don't give a damn"
> 
> What i will say is that having fought this good fight for a fair while on here my conclusion is thus.
> 
> ...


ooohhhhh...i just bought the mud and pit for you both!.....FIGHT!!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> ooohhhhh...i just bought the mud and pit for you both!.....FIGHT!!!!


Which bit of "Love and Peace" did you not understand Mr Albert ???


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jenny22 said:


> have just seen the actual bbc interview - say no more.
> 
> On the subject of traffic wardens, when we lived in devon, there was one put a parking ticket on the back of a pony parked with his trap while his owner was in the bank, she darnt show her face for a month. Yuk nottingham parking wardens.
> 
> jenn


Interested if they were ever able to enforce that?
As their would be no registration number nor tax disc to follow up the ticket!

Would liked to have seen that in court too! seem to think that there could be some ancient law relating to horses on the highway!

That said! yep! I know you can still be procecuted for being drunk in control of any vehicle with wheels includes a bike! AND! I believe a prambulator


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Annnnnnnnd whats that supposed to mean? huh, huh ?lol


it means theres trouble brewing, think ile play referee tonight.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> it means theres trouble brewing, think ile play referee tonight.


No need hun


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Which bit of "Love and Peace" did you not understand Mr Albert ???


erm...the love and peace bit


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> erm...the love and peace bit


 have i taught you nothing !! TBH it's Friday i am half way through a decent bottle of wine and have just told someone i will be the lady in the playground in the Elf hat next week so i am in no position to debate on anything seriously


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> have i taught you nothing !! TBH it's Friday i am half way through a decent bottle of wine and have just told someone i will be the lady in the playground in the Elf hat next week so i am in no position to debate on anything seriously


don't forget your tassels!:thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> have i taught you nothing !! TBH it's Friday i am half way through a decent bottle of wine and have just told someone i will be the lady in the playground in the Elf hat next week so i am in no position to debate on anything seriously


So its official mrs rainy..you have to behave your elf tonight :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DT said:


> don't forget your tassels!:thumbup:


Its a charity childrens event DT but you have given me an idea for an adults version :thumbup:



harley bear said:


> So its official mrs rainy..you have to behave your elf tonight :lol:


Just remember Mrs Bear, Santa is ALWAYS watching :scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Its a charity childrens event DT but you have given me an idea for an adults version :thumbup:
> 
> Just remember Mrs Bear, Santa is ALWAYS watching :scared:


As will be Albert if you get your tassels out!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

DT said:


> As will be Albert if you get your tassels out!:thumbup:


dt...behave yourself....im a gentleman!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

harley bear said:


> *Whats the betting the guy in that interview has a brittish passport *:lol:


His accent says he was born and bred here. He's as British as me and thee, suck it up.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

myshkin said:


> His accent says he was born and bred here. He's as British as me and thee, suck it up.


but he obviously doesnt see it that way tho does he else why should he be against the flag.
This is what i often say, they come into this country and many work pay their taxes ,any maybe like him, was born here, i havnt a problem with that, but they are happy to come here take work etc, but dont actually want to be truely british and i can understand that they dont truely want to lose their own heritage and thats also fine but dont degrudge the people who are british, dont want to lose their heritage either the traditions, the things that make britain,great britain. Sorry we cant have it all ways.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> but he obviously doesnt see it that way tho does he else why should he be against the flag.
> This is what i often say, they come into this country and many work pay their taxes ,any maybe like him, was born here, i havnt a problem with that, but they are happy to come here take work etc, but dont actually want to be truely british and i can understand that they dont truely want to lose their own heritage and thats also fine but dont degrudge the people who are british, dont want to lose their heritage either the traditions, the things that make britain,great britain. Sorry we cant have it all ways.


But, as cleo38 said earlier it's *not* tradition to fly the flag everyday. He only said he didn't want it to fly everyday, which in tradition it wouldn't. So you could say that* he* is defending British tradition more then some residence who would probably label themselves more patriotic, surely?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...-problems-re-union-jack-5.html#post1061580209 (Link to Cleo38's post)


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

You can twist it how you like!
Dress it up how you like!
And ice the bloody top as well if ya like!
You can use every excuse in the book!
And stick bells on it too!


There will always be 'folk' that are offended by the flag!
Always have been!
Always will be!

And just ONE is too many imo!


Now it#s saturday and as they ain't paying me time and a half I'm off out to play!:thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> But, as cleo38 said earlier it's *not* tradition to fly the flag everyday. He only said he didn't want it to fly everyday, which in tradition it wouldn't. So you could say that* he* is defending British tradition more then some residence who would probably label themselves more patriotic, surely?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...-problems-re-union-jack-5.html#post1061580209 (Link to Cleo38's post)


I would no more say he is preserving British tradition that having an innocent walk in the woods with a shotgun and a bait bag:scared:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> But, as cleo38 said earlier it's *not* tradition to fly the flag everyday. He only said he didn't want it to fly everyday, which in tradition it wouldn't. So you could say that* he* is defending British tradition more then some residence who would probably label themselves more patriotic, surely?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...-problems-re-union-jack-5.html#post1061580209 (Link to Cleo38's post)


but by saying "how would people feel if i flew the carribean flag" that to me speaks volumes, why didnt he just say what he meant and that he's offended.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> but by saying "how would people feel if i flew the carribean flag" that to me speaks volumes, why didnt he just say what he meant and that he's offended.


And why lead off with comparing the village green to the BNP! ARE the BNP the only ones who fly the UJ these days?

More holes in that interview then a bl**dy colender! and it don't take heinstien to count em to get to what the 'REAL' problem was!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> And why lead off with comparing the village green to the BNP! ARE the BNP the only ines who fly the UJ these days?
> 
> More holes in that interview then a bl**dy colender! and it don't take heinstien to count em to get to what the 'REAL' problem was!


I rest my case DT and i think theres more people that feel the same way as us now weve filled in those holes, but arnt letting on now.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> I would no more say he is preserving British tradition that having an innocent walk in the woods with a shotgun and a bait bag:scared:


I wouldn't know anything about baiting


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> I wouldn't know anything about baiting


Well swag bag then


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> but by saying "how would people feel if i flew the carribean flag" that to me speaks volumes, why didnt he just say what he meant and that he's offended.


ive got no problem with someone flying the carribean flag...........in he carribean.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> ve got no roblemwith someoe flying the carribean flag...........in he carribean.


You worn your ickle finger out Albert?
Or is your keyboard creamcrackered!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

DT said:


> You worn your ickle finger out Albert?
> Or is your keyboard creamcrackered!


keyboards knackered lol.....sowwy!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> But, as cleo38 said earlier it's *not* tradition to fly the flag everyday. He only said he didn't want it to fly everyday, which in tradition it wouldn't. So you could say that* he* is defending British tradition more then some residence who would probably label themselves more patriotic, surely?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...-problems-re-union-jack-5.html#post1061580209 (Link to Cleo38's post)


Absolutely spot on! And it is this fact that make all the other arguments about "them" not wanting to uphold "our" traditions absolutely stupid.

A note to posters on this thread - if you have posted about it being our tradition to fly the Union Jack every day, you obviously don't know as much about our traditions as this man in the clip. So, applying the "logic" of some posters on here - perhaps you should be the ones to get out of the country if you don't like our tradition of only flying the Union Jack on special designated days? Oh, the irony of it! :lol: :lol: :lol:

This man wants the council to uphold our British traditions - why is that wrong?

(btw - please bear in mind I have not seen the clip because it won't load on my pc - all I get is a red swirly thing as I said earlier. All I am going on is what people are saying on this thread)


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> And why lead off with comparing the village green to the BNP! ARE the BNP the only ones who fly the UJ these days?


The BNP want to fly the Union Jack all the time. Traditionally, we British only fly it on specially designated days


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Absolutely spot on! And it is this fact that make all the other arguments about "them" not wanting to uphold "our" traditions absolutely stupid.
> 
> A note to posters on this thread - if you have posted about it being our tradition to fly the Union Jack every day, you obviously don't know as much about our traditions as this man in the clip. So, applying the "logic" of some posters on here - perhaps you should be the ones to get out of the country if you don't like our tradition of only flying the Union Jack on special designated days? Oh, the irony of it! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Dont think anyone has said its our tradition to fly it every day, but "should" be able to without the fear of anyone been offended.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Dont think anyone has said its our tradition to fly it every day, but "should" be able to without the fear of anyone been offended.


Think maybe there is an echo in the room
either that or great minds think alike!:thumbup:

(copied and pasted from HM post I add)

Dont think anyone has said its our tradition to fly it every day, but "should" be able to without the fear of anyone been offended


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Dont think anyone has said its our tradition to fly it every day, but "should" be able to without the fear of anyone been offended.





DT said:


> Dont think anyone has said its our tradition to fly it every day, but "should" be able to without the fear of anyone been offended


But it's still the same thing.

The man in the clip wants to uphold our British traditions - ie he wants to fly the flag traditionally.

You want our traditions altered to suit what you want - ie that we should be able to fly the flag every day if we want to.

And if, as some posters have suggested, *anyone who wants to alter our traditions to suit themselves has to leave the country *- then goodbye! I'll miss you!

Now, I personally don't think there is anything wrong in suggesting that we should be able to fly our flag every day if we want to. What I do find wrong is the double standards people apply - ie some posters on here feel it is ok for them to suggest alterations to our traditions; but at the same time they obviously do not feel that certain other British subjects should have the same right.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> But it's still the same thing.
> 
> The man in the clip wants to uphold our British traditions - ie he wants to fly the flag traditionally.
> 
> ...


THE WORDS THAT INFLAMED ME WERE

How would they feel if I was to put a carribeen flag up all year round, how would that make them feel, or howabout we alternate ithe UJ with the carribeen flag, and fly that at full mast would that upset anybody?

And that is PART of MY grievence! Cannot speak for anyone else on there thread! BUT why the hell should we EVEN consider flying ANY other countries flag then our own ON PUBLIC LAND! Or do some really think that ENGLAND is such a joke you can do what the hell you want here and we are going to sit back and say nowt! that I am afraid is half the reason this country is on its bl**dy knees! *The man can do what the hell he wants on his own bit of turf*but we are talking the village green!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> But it's still the same thing.
> 
> The man in the clip wants to uphold our British traditions - ie he wants to fly the flag traditionally.
> 
> ...


Not quite sure ime with you here, but, in no way do i think the man in the interview is wanting to uphold any british traditions tbh, but if ime wrong then ok but he did himself no favours and certainly stirred suspitions that him being against the flag flying everyday when he just happened to slip in the "how would everyone feel if i flew the carribean flag....................now doesnt that insinuate that he had very different feelings than wanting to uphold the british tradition to you? cos it certainly did to me.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Not quite sure ime with you here, but, in no way do i think the man in the interview is wanting to uphold any british traditions tbh, but if ime wrong then ok but he did himself no favours and certainly stirred suspitions that him being against the flag flying everyday when he just happened to slip in the "how would everyone feel if i flew the carribean flag....................now doesnt that insinuate that he had very different feelings than wanting to uphold the british tradition to you? cos it certainly did to me.


That man did nothing but create further tension to what could potenially be an explosive situation! We have been called racists HM because we have DARED to open our mouths and say what we think! YET! he were allowed to open his and say what he thought! (strange that he too has not been labeled a racist!) Opps! forgot - it is only we that are open to abuse from the racist laws in this country ain't it just! Racists are not nice people who do not nice things and he could well be inviting trouble to his doorstep here from those who are not quite so genteel as us! 
A damb stupid thing to do and say imv!


----------



## Staffybuster (Nov 10, 2011)

A little story for you all
We a re Celtic fans and on a big match day we hung the Celtic flag out the window
I was told by the old man living next door to rake the Fu--- thing down
And to top it off he called us the dingles lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Staffybuster said:


> A little story for you all
> We a re Celtic fans and on a big match day we hung the Celtic flag out the window
> I was told by the old man living next door to rake the Fu--- thing down
> And to top it off he called us the dingles lol


bit different....and different reasons i would think!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Staffybuster said:


> A little story for you all
> We a re Celtic fans and on a big match day we hung the Celtic flag out the window
> I was told by the old man living next door to rake the Fu--- thing down
> And to top it off he called us the dingles lol


Then you neighbour were perhaps being a spoilsport, And not being rude to you as sure that the Celtic flag is of great importance to you but we can hardly compare a football club flag with the Union Jack


----------



## Staffybuster (Nov 10, 2011)

I just think that whatever flag us out 
It will offend someone


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

DT said:


> Then you neighbour were perhaps being a spoilsport, And not being rude to you as sure that the Celtic flag is of great importance to you but we can hardly compare a football club flag with the Union Jack


the celtic thing is different....it has religeous conitations!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Staffybuster said:


> I just think that whatever flag us out
> It will offend someone


Very good point! but in my view the UJ should not be open to discussion as to whether it does or does not It is afterall the whole countries flag!
Same as the Scottish, Welsh and English flags.


----------



## Staffybuster (Nov 10, 2011)

Not to me it hasn't ?
But like I said I don't think it matters what flag it is someone us alwYs ready to take affence at it


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Staffybuster said:


> Not to me it hasn't ?
> But like I said I don't think it matters what flag it is someone us alwYs ready to take affence at it


whether you like it or not it does.......


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Not quite sure ime with you here, but, in no way do i think the man in the interview is wanting to uphold any british traditions tbh, but if ime wrong then ok but he did himself no favours and certainly stirred suspitions that him being against the flag flying everyday when he just happened to slip in the "how would everyone feel if i flew the carribean flag....................now doesnt that insinuate that he had very different feelings than wanting to uphold the british tradition to you? cos it certainly did to me.


Remember, I've not seen the clip because it won't load on my pc, and so I can't comment on what he said and how - all I can go on is what people have said on here.

From what people have said on here, it COULD be that he threw in the flying of the different flag as an example of someone BREAKING British traditions - just as flying the Union Jack every day is breaking British traditions - but as I said, I am only guessing from what has been put on here (and knowing how certain people on here have already taken things waaaaaaaaaay out of context when all they had to go on was the news article  )


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> That man did nothing but create further tension to what could potenially be an explosive situation! We have been called racists HM because we have DARED to open our mouths and say what we think! YET! he were allowed to open his and say what he thought! (strange that he too has not been labeled a racist!) _Opps! forgot - it is only we that are open to abuse from the racist laws in this country ain't it just_! Racists are not nice people who do not nice things and he could well be inviting trouble to his doorstep here from those who are not quite so genteel as us!
> A damb stupid thing to do and say imv!


DT that comment is untrue. Laws against racism in this country apply to every race. (and might it not be racist in itself to pretend that they don't?!!) Here are a couple of examples of white people suing for racial discrimination:

White police officers to sue for racial discrimination - Workplace Law Network

London Underground accused of racism against white people - mirror.co.uk


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

So just to play devils advocate here if any of you lived abroad you wouldnt fly the UJ on 'special' occasions would you ??

Coz you'd have to live by that country's rules wouldnt you 

When in Rome and all that jazz....................................


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Remember, I've not seen the clip because it won't load on my pc, and so I can't comment on what he said and how - all I can go on is what people have said on here.
> 
> From what people have said on here, it COULD be that he threw in the flying of the different flag as an example of someone BREAKING British traditions - just as flying the Union Jack every day is breaking British traditions - but as I said, I am only guessing from what has been put on here (and knowing how certain people on here have already taken things waaaaaaaaaay out of context when all they had to go on was the news article  )


Well then, with all due respect i do think you need to see the clip before taking what anyone else has said into account and from what ive read posting particular sided posts.
If i can just say his words was, "how would people feel if i flew the carribean flag and make what you want from that, because i certainly think that if the tables were turned it would be considered "racism".


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> DT that comment is untrue. Laws against racism in this country apply to every race. (and might it not be racist in itself to pretend that they don't?!!) Here are a couple of examples of white people suing for racial discrimination:
> 
> White police officers to sue for racial discrimination - Workplace Law Network
> 
> London Underground accused of racism against white people - mirror.co.uk


I suspect that they are isolated incidences SW, and apolygises I genuinely was not aware that ANY case had been brought, We shall, however, have to wait to see if they are successful. Forgive me I have not read the links so do not know if the cases are being brought against the employers or against an 'individual as yet' (I am busy and supposed to be cleaning up)

I know you have not seen the actual interview SW - and do not let me mislead you into believing that is was only this guy that aired his distaste at the flag being flown 365 days per year! Three of the councillors were in total agreement with him, and be it for the right reason or the wrong reason one does have to suspect that perhaps they chose to do so for fear of being labelled racist by some. there was I add, Just two members of the public that had slight indifferences regarding it being flown all year.

councillors do have to remember, they are voted into office, and to upset the majority of a community is perhaps not a wise thing to do!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Well then, with all due respect i do think you need to see the clip before taking what anyone else has said into account and from what ive read posting particular sided posts.
> If i can just say his words was, "how would people feel if i flew the carribean flag and make what you want from that, because i certainly think that if the tables were turned it would be considered "racism".


I have been with you 100% per of the way on this one HM:thumbup: BUT! Although I understand what you mean by that I think there are some that could read it the wrong way around as I first did when I read it!

Can I confirm that if a Carribaan flag were flying there and one of us suggested it be alternated with the Union Jack then we would be labelled racist?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Well then, with all due respect i do think you need to see the clip before taking what anyone else has said into account and from what ive read posting particular sided posts.If i can just say his words was, "how would people feel if i flew the carribean flag and make what you want from that, because i certainly think that if the tables were turned it would be considered "racism".


:lol: :lol: Crikey - that remark made me spit my tea all over my keyboard. :lol: :lol:

At least I acknowledged thast I hadn't seen the clip and was merely posing a suggestion - you waded in with the following (and many other posts as well) PURELY on reading a particular-sided post and WITHOUT reading the article OR seeing the clip!



haeveymolly said:


> The day will come when anything TRUELY BRITISH wint be able to be even spoke about, i think its disgraceful that the banning of poppies, flying the flag could even be thought about, WHY suddenly this year or is it because i cant remember anything like this last year, is this the slippery slope or the thin end of the wedge. WHO exactly are we supposed to be offending.


The words "pot, kettle and black spring to mind. 

Thank you so much for providing such a marvellous example of what I said earlier - ie what is OK for you is not OK for anyone else! :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> :lol: :lol: Crikey - that remark made me spit my tea all over my keyboard. :lol: :lol:
> 
> At least I acknowledged thast I hadn't seen the clip and was merely posing a suggestion - you waded in with the following (and many other posts as well) PURELY on reading a particular-sided post and WITHOUT reading the article OR seeing the clip!
> 
> ...


No its "ok" for everyone else tbh everyone has the right to say exactly what they want, ime not sure just exactly you are saying there, sorry, but i read the article saw the clip on tv thursday night so was stating my opinion on what was fact and not on what anyone else said/saw.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> :lol: :lol: Crikey - that remark made me spit my tea all over my keyboard. :lol: :lol:
> 
> At least I acknowledged thast I hadn't seen the clip and was merely posing a suggestion - you waded in with the following (and many other posts as well) PURELY on reading a particular-sided post and WITHOUT reading the article OR seeing the clip!
> 
> ...


Actually HM made some very good points in her post! And I doubt very much that she is alone in the views she has so voiced! The diffence is that HM will like yourself stand up and speak out for what she believes, rather then saying one thing and thinking another which is not unusal for many!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> I suspect that they are isolated incidences SW, and apolygises I genuinely was not aware that ANY case had been brought, We shall, however, have to wait to see if they are successful. Forgive me I have not read the links so do not know if the cases are being brought against the employers or against an 'individual as yet' (I am busy and supposed to be cleaning up)


Not isolated incidences hun -this is a clip from the first link:

_That is completely untrue, your lawyer has misinformed you. Many white English people have had discrimination cases upheld in Scotland and Wales. The discrimination laws in the UK are based on race and "nationality" and goes across the various divisions, which occur in the UK._

and when you get time to read the links you will see that the second one has also been successful:

_The rail union has accused London Underground of institutional racism - against white people.

It follows the case of white tube worker Tom Mahoney who won his discrimination case after his complaints against black colleague Daniel Jean-Marie were not taken seriously._



DT said:


> I know you have not seen the actual interview SW - and do not let me mislead you into believing that is was only this guy that aired his distaste at the flag being flown 365 days per year! Three of the councillors were in total agreement with him, and be it for the right reason or the wrong reason one does have to suspect that perhaps they chose to do so for fear of being labelled racist by some. there was I add, Just two members of the public that had slight indifferences regarding it being flown all year.
> 
> councillors do have to remember, they are voted into office, and to upset the majority of a community is perhaps not a wise thing to do!


See, this is why I was at pains to say I hadn't seen it and was basing it all on what was being said on the forum - all of which centered around a caribbean guy (who I presume is not a British citizen as many think he should not have an opinion about the British flag?) and not much at all about the three councillors.

These three councillors MAY have chosen to vote that way because of fear of intimidation - but equally they may have chosen to vote that way because they think that flying the flag should be reserved for special occasions. Many people do. I'm one of them - and believe me, no fear of intimidation is making me say that. Without seeing the clip, and seeing what the council members said, I can't form an opinion on that.

(heh heh - if I'm honest, the overriding factor for me in wanting the flag flown on special occasions is because it makes my birthday special - it's the same birthday as one of the princes (March 10th) and it is a standing joke in our family that they fly the flag on my birthday. Wouldn't be the same if it were flown all the time!)


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> No its "ok" for everyone else tbh everyone has the right to say exactly what they want, ime not sure just exactly you are saying there, sorry, but i read the article saw the clip on tv thursday night so was stating my opinion on what was fact and not on what anyone else said/saw.





DT said:


> Actually HM made some very good points in her post! And I doubt very much that she is alone in the views she has so voiced! The diffence is that HM will like yourself stand up and speak out for what she believes, rather then saying one thing and thinking another which is not unusal for many!


Think you missed my point hun - which was that HM was accusing me of doing exactly what she had done herself  She politely suggested that I should not comment without seeing the clip and basing my judgement merely on posts on this thread, yet she herself had posted many posts without seeing the clip or even reading the article, and based purely on what she had read on the thread)


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

WELL! we have gone two days and three hundred and sixty odd posts! And no one's died yet!:thumbup: So think we have ALL done very well!

Not what do ya say you and I step up the pace HM - whatabout we play dirty?:scared:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Think you missed my point hun - which was that HM was accusing me of doing exactly what she had done herself  She politely suggested that I should not comment without seeing the clip, whilst she herself had posted many posts without seeing the clip or even reading the article)


Who said i hadnt seen the clip or article?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Think you missed my point hun - which was that HM was accusing me of doing exactly what she had done herself  She politely suggested that I should not comment without seeing the clip, whilst she herself had posted many posts without seeing the clip or even reading the article)


But HM has, I am sure seen the clip! She commented after it!
And the link is as useful as a chocolate fireguard as it bears little resemblence to the actual interview!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> WELL! we have gone two days and three hundred and sixty odd posts! And no one's died yet!:thumbup: So think we have ALL done very well!
> 
> Not what do ya say you and I step up the pace HM - whatabout we play dirty?:scared:


Oh and ime out tonight, might just cancel sure you can cope wiout me.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> But HM has, I am sure seen the clip! She commented after it!
> And the link is as useful as a chocolate fireguard as it bears little resemblence to the actual interview!


This is what ime trying to get across i havnt commented on anything based on whats been said in posts.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh and ime out tonight, might just cancel sure you can cope wiout me.


We are out TOO!  Imagine the carnage when we get back!:scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

How long does a WBC world title fight go these days? Is is twelve rounds still?  I know it were altered from fifteen some time back!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> We are out TOO!  Imagine the carnage when we get back!:scared:


Or even worse we could be going to the same place


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> How long does a WBC world title fight go these days? Is is twelve rounds still?  I know it were altered from fifteen some time back!


Ive no idea DT but weve a long way to go yet.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Who said i hadnt seen the clip or article?


The clip did not appear until post #244 - so what about all the other posts you made before then? And forgive me for thinking that you hadn't read the article, but it was a mistake easy to make because none of your posts were even remotely connected to the article itself in any way, shape or form. They were all about how badly done to we British were in our own country etc etc - which was reflecting the posts on the forum, not the article.

And befoe DT pipes up p), I'm not saying that you shouldn't have posted them - just that they were not related to the article but were related to posts on the forum instead.

Which was exactly what you suggested I should not be doing


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Or even worse we could be going to the same place


Indian Meal, as a nice local altought normally overpriced restruant! curtosity of a groupon voucher so a real steal!!


----------



## rangerover (Nov 11, 2011)

Fantastic debate, love it. I am with the majority on this one, the British persons rights and voice are being eroded on a daily basis, due to PC madness.

A famous saying springs to mind "when in Rome........." :scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> The clip did not appear until post #244 - so what about all the other posts you made before then? And forgive me for thinking that you hadn't read the article, but it was a mistake easy to make because none of your posts were even remotely connected to the article itself in any way, shape or form. They were all about how badly done to we British were in our own country etc etc - which was reflecting the posts on the forum, not the article.
> 
> And befoe DT pipes up p), I'm not saying that you shouldn't have posted them - just that they were not related to the article but were related to posts on the forum instead.
> 
> Which was exactly what you suggested I should not be doing


Hey Mrs My pipes are as good as the next thanks yas muchas
Did you think that MAYBE HM saw it on the local news! Seeing as she is local like


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rangerover said:


> Fantastic debate, love it. I am with the majority on this one, the British persons rights and voice are being eroded on a daily basis, due to PC madness.
> 
> A famous saying springs to mind "when in Rome........." :scared:


You wanna be my corner man!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> We are out TOO!  Imagine the carnage when we get back!:scared:


Nah - I'm gonna be watching Strictly and Merlin and then having an early night cos I'll be out all day tomorrow at the Border Collie Club of GB Pup of The Year competion. Then I'm on 13 hour shifts Mon, Tues and Wed - so you'll be able to have a grand old time!

Mind you - I'll be asking him Downstairs to keep an eye on things :devil: mwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Hey Mrs My pipes are as good as the next thanks yas muchas
> Did you think that MAYBE HM saw it on the local news! Seeing as she is local like


Nah -this is HM we are talking about - she wouldn't have beaten around the bush when several of were posting about her going on about stuff that was not in the article. She would have said straight out that she was talking about what she'd seen on TV if she had seen it.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Nah -this is HM we are talking about - she wouldn't have beaten around the bush when several of were posting about her going on about stuff that was not in the article. She would have said straight out that she was talking about what she'd seen on TV if she had seen it.


Yeah I know! HM and I were cast from the same block of stone! Either that or someone cloned us! there a few subjects that we disagree on!


----------



## rangerover (Nov 11, 2011)

DT said:


> You wanna be my corner man!:thumbup: :thumbup:


Deffo :thumbup:

Some are making right ninnies of themselves (SW). :scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Nah - I'm gonna be watching Strictly and Merlin and then having an early night cos I'll be out all day tomorrow at the Border Collie Club of GB Pup of The Year competion. Then I'm on 13 hour shifts Mon, Tues and Wed - so you'll be able to have a grand old time!
> 
> Mind you - I'll be asking him Downstairs to keep an eye on things :devil: mwahahahahahaha!


Well we are buliding up to the grand finale! So hope him indoors is on the ball! Otherwise! we'll be having him for breakfast Hope you have a good show by the way!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Yeah I know! HM and I were cast from the same block of stone! Either that or someone cloned us! there a few subjects that we disagree on!


Gotta agree there - you both come across as very similar


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

DT said:


> You wanna be my corner man!:thumbup: :thumbup:


pffffffffffffttt.....thought i was the corner man!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

rangerover said:


> Some are making right ninnies of themselves (SW). :scared:


Excuse me?

Would you like to explain that remark?


----------



## rangerover (Nov 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Would you like to explain that remark?


How you have been speaking to poor HM.....She clearly DID watch the clip, unlike you.

Anyway my above comment was flippant and was a laugh. So, simmer down.


----------



## Staffybuster (Nov 10, 2011)

I think I have lost the plot lol


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

rangerover said:


> How you have been speaking to poor HM.....She clearly DID watch the clip, unlike you.
> 
> Anyway my above comment was flippant and was a laugh. So, simmer down.


To quote Bugs Bunny - "He don't know me very well, do he?" 

You're a newbie. I'm feeling generous. I'll give you a chance. Go and read the whole thread and then perhaps you will learn that a closed mouth gathers no foot.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Staffybuster said:


> I think I have lost the plot lol


Do keep up - the butler did it, but the detective thinks it is the maid because he thinks she is in love with young Lord Charlton, but young Lord Charlton spurns her affections because he is in thrall to his third cousin twice removed. The maid is actually in love with the footman, who doesn't love her because he loves the gamekeeper. The gamekeeper, however, has a dark secret ........


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> Indian Meal, as a nice local altought normally overpriced restruant! curtosity of a groupon voucher so a real steal!!


Ime going to he comedy club at the O2 in sheffield, not that ime expecting ot to be as big a laugh as on here


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> The clip did not appear until post #244 - so what about all the other posts you made before then? And forgive me for thinking that you hadn't read the article, but it was a mistake easy to make because none of your posts were even remotely connected to the article itself in any way, shape or form. They were all about how badly done to we British were in our own country etc etc - which was reflecting the posts on the forum, not the article.
> 
> And befoe DT pipes up p), I'm not saying that you shouldn't have posted them - just that they were not related to the article but were related to posts on the forum instead.
> 
> Which was exactly what you suggested I should not be doing


because myself and a couple more members had seen the clip on tv thursday, then another member happened to find it and put it on here.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> because myself and a couple more members had seen the clip on tv thursday, then another member happened to find it and put it on here.


Crikey, that was clever of you - watching the clip on TV on Thursday when in fact it aired on Wednesday - I still get the swirly thing but this is what is printed underneath:

_*9 November 2011 Last updated at 17:08*

A councillor who disagreed with a decision to start flying a union jack in a Nottinghamshire village only on special occasions, has threatened to resign.

John Harbury-Carlisle, of Holme Pierrepont and Gamston Parish Council, said he felt "strongly" the flag should be flying constantly on the village green, since it was put up to celebrate the Royal wedding in April.

If they'd shown it Thursday as well, surely the update would be different? Or it would be on their site from Thurday - which it isn't?

Parish councillor Diane Kidger said councillors decided it would now only be flown on special occasions, after receiving complaints from residents._

If it had aired on Thurday as well, the update would have indicated that - and there would be a clip on their site from Thursay, which there isn't.

ETA - and even if you had seen it on TV on the Thursday, what about all the posts you made on the Wednesday?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Crikey, that was clever of you - watching the clip on TV on Thursday when in fact it aired on Wednesday - I still get the swirly thing but this is what is printed underneath:
> 
> _*9 November 2011 Last updated at 17:08*
> 
> ...


Hey! I created the thread the MOMENT if were aired in REPSONSE to the interview! ON WEDNESDAY!! NOT THE LINK! the link I posted in the hope that SOMEONE cleverer then me! (yeah I know they don't exsist ) would be able to find a copy of the interview and post that! HM just got her days mixed up!


----------



## rangerover (Nov 11, 2011)

What gets me is if a black man calls a white man a "white bastard" nobody blinks and eye. But if a white man calls a black man a "black bastard" all hell breaks loose. 

Call someone a "Welsh bastard", "Irish bastard", or "drunken Scotsman" (all racial sliurs) nobody blinks and eye????


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Hey! I created the thread the MOMENT if were aired in REPSONSE to the interview! ON WEDNESDAY!! NOT THE LINK! the link I posted in the hope that SOMEONE cleverer then me! (yeah I know they don't exsist ) would be able to find a copy of the interview and post that! HM just got her days mixed up!


I'm sure she did


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rangerover said:


> What gets me is if a black man calls a white man a "white bastard" nobody blinks and eye. But if a white man calls a black man a "black bastard" all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Call someone a "Welsh bastard", "Irish bastard", or "drunken Scotsman" (all racial sliurs) nobody blinks and eye????


you don;t want to know what one called me! well seeing as you brought it up! I'll tell you! He called me white trash!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I'm sure she did


Well it is an easy mistake! We have been going now for four days! Is that a pf record on summat as sensitive as this?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

rangerover said:


> What gets me is if a black man calls a white man a "white bastard" nobody blinks and eye. But if a white man calls a black man a "black bastard" all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Call someone a "Welsh bastard", "Irish bastard", or "drunken Scotsman" (all racial sliurs) nobody blinks and eye????


You must move in some very strange circles.

Funnily enough, in our Pharmacy Department there are two welsh people, a scottish guy, and a guy from South Africe.

I can assure you that if I - or any other member of staff - called any of them any of what you have written above, or indeed if the guy from South Africs called any member of staff anything derogatory, it would be grounds for instant dismissal.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> You must move in some very strange circles.
> 
> Funnily enough, in our Pharmacy Department there are two welsh people, a scottish guy, and a guy from South Africe.
> 
> I can assure you that if I - or any other member of staff - called any of them any of what you have written above, or indeed if the guy from South Africs called any member of staff anything derogatory, it would be grounds for instant dismissal.


Seriously! dunno who is in our phamacy at boots the chemist on the northgate industial estate! I went is one sunday and had to talk to a black post box!
Now! that is racist!
AND! I joke you not! I could not hear a word she said !


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Well it is an easy mistake! We have been going now for four days! Is that a pf record on summat as sensitive as this?


I reckon it must be - but still, apart from this latest newbie, everyone has been respectful to everyone else despite our differeing opinions and views, so I'm glad the mods let it run.

Don't know how much longer it will with posts like the one this Rangerover person has just made though.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Seriously! dunno who is in our phamacy at boots the chemist on the northgate industial estate! I went is one sunday and had to talk to a black post box!
> Now! that is racist!
> AND! I joke you not! I could not hear a word she said !


:lol: - racist, but safe! Everyone knows the safest place is always next to the black box - oh no, that's aeroplanes


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> You must move in some very strange circles.
> 
> Funnily enough, in our Pharmacy Department there are two welsh people, a scottish guy, and a guy from South Africe.
> 
> I can assure you that if I - or any other member of staff - called any of them any of what you have written above, or indeed if the guy from South Africs called any member of staff anything derogatory, it would be grounds for instant dismissal.


Not stricktly true in ALL instances! It does happen! didn't prince harry get banged to rights earlier this year?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Not stricktly true in ALL instances! It does happen! didn't prince harry get banged to rights earlier this year?


 but doesn't that prove what I just said?


----------



## rangerover (Nov 11, 2011)

There is an awful smell of chips on this thread.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> but doesn't that prove what I just said?


 Nope! how do we work that one out? quite to opposite


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rangerover said:


> There is an awful smell of chips on this thread.


Don't worry about it! A hunky fireman could perhaps 'loosen' up some folks views


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyway! gonna have to cut you guys loose! Off to grab myself an Indian  
please play nicely whislt I'm away!


----------



## rangerover (Nov 11, 2011)

Why the uproar about the word Paki? It is an abreviation for Pakistan? It is what they are. 

If the Prince had called an Irishman a "Paddy" nobody would have minded.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rangerover said:


> *Why the uproar about the word Paki? It is an abreviation for Pakistan? It is what they are.*
> 
> If the Prince had called an Irishman a "Paddy" nobody would have minded.


Are you seriously asking that question or are you just being deliberately inflammatory ?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

For those that missed it! here is the link!
I emphasize it were said in a friendly manner!
but goes to show how - someone - or some organization NOT assoicated with the event can take offence! some folk are just so sensitive! and that is nine tenths of the problem!

Politicians condemn Prince Harry over 'racist' remark | UK news | guardian.co.uk

Personally! Had I have been the prince I would have had the person who complained beheaded!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Are you seriously asking that question or are you just being deliberately inflammatory ?


Methinks 'tis the latter - so let's not bite and then the troll will just go away


----------



## rangerover (Nov 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Methinks 'tis the latter - so let's not bite and then the troll will just go away


What is YOUR problem? Stop trying to bait me 

Am I not allowed my opinion? You have made plenty of what I would call pointless posts, but that is forum life.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Nope! how do we work that one out? quite to opposite


He was taken to task for making a racist remark - just as anyone else in our department would be no matter what race they were or what race they were dissing.

Must admit though - I do think it's a bit stupid - even inflammatory - to take someone to task for remarks made over three years ago, which is what happened with HRH.


----------



## rangerover (Nov 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Are you seriously asking that question or are you just being deliberately inflammatory ?


I am simply asking the reason WHY (the word Paki is deemed rude, but Paddy isn't)????? Not being inflammatory at all. I am being thought provoking.


----------



## rangerover (Nov 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> .
> 
> Must admit though - I do think it's a bit stupid - even inflammatory - to take someone to task for remarks made over three years ago, which is what happened with HRH.


We agree on something. :thumbup: Stirring bad feeling up, for something in the past.


----------



## major tom (Nov 5, 2011)

Most things which are deemed offensive and subsequently banned or removed ( whether its flags or words ) are usually decided by councils, civil servants or busybodies. I very much doubt that the person or group concerned are even consulted on the matter. Added to which the tabloids usually exaggerate these stories because they pander to what their readers already think. I have been told in the past at work not to wish customers a merry christmas in case it offends someone. This sort of laughable political correctness should be ridiculed then ignored in that order. Eventually it will disappear.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

major tom said:


> Most things which are deemed offensive and subsequently banned or removed ( whether its flags or words ) are usually decided by councils, civil servants or busybodies. I very much doubt that the person or group concerned are even consulted on the matter. Added to which the tabloids usually exaggerate these stories because they pander to what their readers already think. I have been told in the past at work not to wish customers a merry christmas in case it offends someone. This sort of laughable political correctness should be ridiculed then ignored in that order. Eventually it will disappear.


I agree - such things are rarely the fault of the minority group which the councils, do-gooders etc are bending over backwards to try not to offend. Ironically, however, all this kind of thing does is engender the very racial hatred the councils and do-gooders are trying to avoid.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

major tom said:


> Most things which are deemed offensive and subsequently banned or removed ( whether its flags or words ) are usually decided by councils, civil servants or busybodies. I very much doubt that the person or group concerned are even consulted on the matter. Added to which the tabloids usually exaggerate these stories because they pander to what their readers already think. I have been told in the past at work not to wish customers a merry christmas in case it offends someone. This sort of laughable political correctness should be ridiculed then ignored in that order. Eventually it will disappear.





Spellweaver said:


> I agree - such things are rarely the fault of the minority group which the councils, do-gooders etc are bending over backwards to try not to offend. Ironically, however, all this kind of thing does is engender the very racial hatred the councils and do-gooders are trying to avoid.


I completely agree...The 'You can't call it a blackboard' and 'Baa Baa Wooly Sheep' brigade want putting firmly in their place for being counter productive and stupid.
I feed my birds Niger seed...My main supplier has now changed the name to Nyjer seed.On the phone the other day I took them to task on this and was told the original spelling could be offensive...my answer...

There is a state in Africa adjoining Chad,Nigeria and Libya called *Niger*.The main river in the country is the river *Niger*.Their representative at the United Nations sits behind a label that clearly says *'Niger'*...
If the people of this country are happy to retain their name proudly and without reservation...why have a group of white PC idiots decided that the word is now non PC and likely to cause offence?

Their answer?...they didn't have one.

Absolutely stupid.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rangerover said:


> I am simply asking the reason WHY (the word Paki is deemed rude, but Paddy isn't)????? Not being inflammatory at all. I am being thought provoking.


I would hve responded with a genuine answer but alas it seems i am too late


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

rangerover said:


> I am simply asking the reason WHY (the word Paki is deemed rude, but Paddy isn't)????? Not being inflammatory at all. I am being thought provoking.


You are also being a completely ignorant tw** thank god you are banned :thumbup: .........for now 

And just for anyones info I would not call an irishman paddy just as I wouldnt call a Pakistani paki - what everyone needs to remember is to YOU it may not be rude or offensive but then YOU are not a Pakistani who may have been called Paki in a derogitve manner and picked on - You will not have any bad memories associated with that word.......and if that needs explaining to some people on this thread then god help us!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> You are also being a completely ignorant tw** thank god you are banned :thumbup: .........for now
> 
> And just for anyones info I would not call an irishman paddy just as I wouldnt call a Pakistani paki - what everyone needs to remember is to YOU it may not be rude or offensive but then YOU are not a Pakistani who may have been called Paki in a derogitve manner and picked on - You will not have any bad memories associated with that word.......and if that needs explaining to some people on this thread then god help us!


i do completely agree with you But there is a lot of irishmen called Paddy my oh's brother is irish and is called paddy (always has been for as long as i can remember) our builder friend is called paddy and an old friend of my oh is called paddy as well But i have never met someone actually called paki and do think it is very offensive  IYKWIM


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

My hubby is called Paddy  he don't mind...i think it all depends in how its said...

Rangerover didn't last long....getting shorter each time


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> My hubby is called Paddy  he don't mind...i think it all depends in how its said...
> 
> Rangerover didn't last long....getting shorter each time


Thank god for that hun, she really does take the biscuit!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Thank god for that hun, she really does take the biscuit!!


:lol: :lol: ahhhh just mental....thats all i can say....:scared:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i do completely agree with you But there is a lot of irishmen called Paddy my oh's brother is irish and is called paddy (always has been for as long as i can remember) our builder friend is called paddy and an old friend of my oh is called paddy as well But i have never met someone actually called paki and do think it is very offensive  IYKWIM


It's all about tthe usage. If they are happy to be Paddy and it's an affectionately used nickname then there is no offence.

Paki has such horrible inference because of the way the word has been used historically it will never be a acceptable term, much like the word ******.

Poohdog is right though, most stupid decisions on things like Ba Bah Black Sheep are made by idiotic people who wouldnt have the first clue if it wasactually offending people. That sort of nonsensedoes more harm than good, much like the media whipping up stories about flags and poppies etc.

Media do this all the time you watch next week they will all be going on about Devil Dogs and then it will be Immigrants, politicians blah blah blah. We used to joke when i was a hairdresser because every year you could guarantee there would be a spate of horror stories about terrible things that had happened to people at the hans of hairdressers  One year they convinced all the old dears that if they used a backwwash they would black out and die


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i do completely agree with you But there is a lot of irishmen called Paddy my oh's brother is irish and is called paddy (always has been for as long as i can remember) our builder friend is called paddy and an old friend of my oh is called paddy as well But i have never met someone actually called paki and do think it is very offensive  IYKWIM


Of course if your name is paddy then you are gonna be called paddy lol  but if it is said in the context that the banned person was saying i.e., a stranger or someone talking about the Irish as "paddys" and Pakistanis as "Paki" then that is imo disrespectful!! I would NEVER dream of saying it and I actually find it V V SAD to hear someone thinking its ok  hey hoe note as funny as folk 

I dont mean you that I find it sad Archiebaby I meant the banned person lol  xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Thank god for that hun, she really does take the biscuit!!


Takes the pi** more like


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Takes the pi** more like


Well yes it was me being polite!! Which hardly ever happens :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i can remember the 70's when the IRA were very active, my parents had lots of irish friends who were always coming to our house but some of the neighbours were terribly rude to them just because they happen to be irish as well, and calling them all the usual names things sadly will never change, well not in my lifetime


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i can remember the 70's when the IRA were very active, my parents had lots of irish friends who were always coming to our house but some of the neighbours were terribly rude to them just because they happen to be irish as well, and calling them all the usual names things sadly will never change, well not in my lifetime


Yes the Irish did have a very tough time in the 60's 70's  I think the younger generations are much much better at accepting differences more so than the older generations ..... so lets hope it does get better and better....

I think looking thru some of this thread the word that is sadly lacking in some of the members is TOLERANCE ......we all have to learn to tolerate each other because this planet does not belong to any one race it belongs to ALL of us

the black guy who spoke of his disapproval of the flag is more than likely British born but because of the colour of his skin some seem to think that this stops him from his right to voice his opinion - thats what i disagree with nothing to do with the bloody flag - its a flag ffs  I personally dont need a flag flown to know who I am


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i can remember the 70's when the IRA were very active, my parents had lots of irish friends who were always coming to our house but some of the neighbours were terribly rude to them just because they happen to be irish as well, and calling them all the usual names things sadly will never change, well not in my lifetime


Its easy to forget it wasnt that long ago pubs would have signs up saying No Blacks, No Irish, No Dogs  Makes you realise that actually we have come a long long way and thats a good thing but we didn't make that journey because some **** in a suit decided that a kids nursery rhyme was offensive. It does more harm than good IMO and so do the Media making something out of nothing all over the place tbh.

You can always find some moron to interview who wil be inflamatory but they arent the voice of all people. LIke i said Knobheads come in all colours


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

there is good and bad in everyone despite colour or creed the big suits and media have made many people racist who never were before


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> there is good and bad in everyone despite colour or creed the big suits and media have made many people racist who never were before


I agree, thy seem to delight in driving wedges at the moment. Look at he Teachers pension strikes, they spun that so most people were thinking the teachers were being a pain in the arse and greedy. That would not have happened in the past.

They wont be happy until no one gives a toss about their neighbour


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> My hubby is called Paddy   he don't mind...i think it all depends in how its said...
> 
> Rangerover didn't last long....getting shorter each time


An old mate of mine! A scotsgirl! we call her JOCK always have always will!
Her real name is Linda - but don't think anyone would DARE call her that:scared:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT;1061588033 said:


> An old mate of mine! A scotsgirl! we call her JOCK always have always will!
> Her real name is Linda - but don't think anyone would DARE call her that:scared:


And in that context its fine! as a term of affection for a mate ! but if it was a stranger saying to her " oi you effing jock move out the effing way" then im SURE she would not see it in the same affectionate way .....its knowing the context in which to say things and just because your mate does not mind it does not mean ALL scottish people will like it


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> And in that context its fine! as a term of affection for a mate ! but if it was a stranger saying to her " oi you effing jock move out the effing way" then im SURE she would not see it in the same affectionate way .....its knowing the context in which to say things and just because your mate does not mind it does not mean ALL scottish people will like it


That was exactly what Prince Harry did though when addressing his comrade!

anyway! back to the subject for me! as watching the boxing now and my mate Tyson is on next!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> That was exactly what Prince Harry did though when addressing his comrade!
> 
> anyway! back to the subject for me! as watching the boxing now and my mate Tyson is on next!


Ahhh but Prince Harry is in the public eye and as a member of the Royal family HAS to be more politically correct than the average Joe Public ............Say hi to Tyson for me


----------

